# Prenez votre pied ...



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2004)

C'est au pied levé que j'ouvre ce thread, poussée par un besoin irréprécible de tuer un peu de temps ce matin, et éviter ainsi de faire le pied de grue, je me suis dit :

et si je leur cassais les pieds, avec mes histoires de pieds ? 

Pendant un court instant je ne savais plus sur quel pied danser, quand je me suis enfin souvenu de cette idée soufflée par une amie ... 

Alors ça vous dit de prendre votre pied ... (en photo)  ???

Allez hop je commence ...








Et les votres ..sont comment ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Prends là en Firewire ...   Une iSight par exemple.




hein???   j'ai pas encore gagné au loto moi !!!!!


----------



## WebOliver (24 Septembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> _Il m'avait semblé apercevoir une photo de collection ... montrant des pieds de certaines célébrités de MacG ... non ? _



Yes. 

Merci Ficelle. 



			
				ficelle a dit:
			
		

> trouvé dans les magazines de ma fille


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (24 Septembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ah mais moi je veux voir , montre-moi tes pieds je te dirai qui tu es !!!  ...



Lorna... tu serais pas un peu fétichiste toi ??  
Bon pour te faire plaisir...     





mon plus jolie pied (de concombre)... :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Lorna... tu serais pas un peu fétichiste toi ??
> Bon pour te faire plaisir...
> 
> 
> ...



Fétichiste moi ?  :hein:  mais euuuh noooooon ... pas du tout ! 

Quel joli pied !!!!!  :love:  sont à point là non ? ah tiens j'vais me faire une salade ce midi !


----------



## quetzalk (24 Septembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> et si je leur cassais les pieds, avec mes histoires de pieds ?



non non c'est très bien et tes chaussures sont effectivement très jolies !   
au moins tu n'as pas cédé à l'affreuse invasion des orteils  :love: 

bon je cours à Surcouf acheter un APN et je vous montre mes pieds dès que possible (après la douche, oui, promis)


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2004)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> non non c'est très bien et tes chaussures sont effectivement très jolies !
> au moins tu n'as pas cédé à l'affreuse invasion des orteils  :love:



 ben quoi ? t'aimes pas les schlapettes ?   

Dommage je ne porte que ça quand il fait chaud (mais attention des schlapettes claaaaasses ! :love: ) !


----------



## WebOliver (24 Septembre 2004)

J'avais oublié ceux-ci...


----------



## turnover (24 Septembre 2004)

ma suis caché m'en voulez pô


----------



## Modern__Thing (24 Septembre 2004)

Bon, on commence avec les pantoufles  lol :


----------



## Hurrican (24 Septembre 2004)

Nooon ... ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (24 Septembre 2004)

Et mes shoes  des tites bottes :love: :


----------



## Modern__Thing (24 Septembre 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Nooon ... ?


 Siiiiiiii...


----------



## Hurrican (24 Septembre 2004)

J'aime mieux tes petites bottes ... 
Tes pantoufles ... ôtes moi d'un doute, tu ne les met pas pour accompagner la nuisette en satin ? 
Non parce que l'image de l'association des deux, doit pas être follement excitante !


----------



## Modern__Thing (24 Septembre 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> J'aime mieux tes petites bottes ...
> Tes pantoufles ... ôtes moi d'un doute, tu ne les met pas pour accompagner la nuisette en satin ?
> Non parce que l'image de l'association des deux, doit pas être follement excitante !


 Je dors pas avec des nuisettes en satin mais plutôt des t-shirts du concert des Gauff au Suc :love: c'est volontairement de mauvais goût...

Merde... j'ai le droit d'avoir l'air de rien au moins une fois dans la journée quoi    :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Je dors pas avec des nuisettes en satin mais plutôt des t-shirts du concert des Gauff au Suc :love: c'est volontairement de mauvais goût...
> 
> Merde... j'ai le droit d'avoir l'air de rien au moins une fois dans la journée quoi    :rateau:





ouiiiiiii !!!!!! et aussi on a droit a dormir TRANQUILLES !!!!


----------



## guytantakul (24 Septembre 2004)

Bon, vous voyez des pompes de sécu noires ? Vous voyez un treillis ?
OK, pas la peine d'uploader, alors


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Bon, on commence avec les pantoufles  lol :



:affraid: 

Dis tu sors pas avec hein ?!   


Merci Modern !  je me sens moins seule ...


----------



## Hurrican (24 Septembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Merde... j'ai le droit d'avoir l'air de rien au moins une fois dans la journée quoi    :rateau:[/color]


Ah, mais tu fais comme tu veux ! 
Je te demande pas de chausser les escarpins en rentrant chez toi ! 
Mais, personnellement j'apprécie la lingerie (suis pas tout seul à mon avis ! :love: ), alors ce genre de pantoufle çà me fait bizarre à chaque fois. Sais pas pourquoi, y a comme incompatibilité je trouve.


----------



## guytantakul (24 Septembre 2004)

Bof, passé 40 ans tout le monde (gars et filles confondus) apprécient la lingerie


----------



## nato kino (24 Septembre 2004)

Bon ben valà !! :rateau:


----------



## guytantakul (24 Septembre 2004)

Une gomme à daim pour Nato, une !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2004)

Ces gars alors, ça vous donne des leçons sur la lingerie fine, et ça se permet de porter des caleçons informes aux motifs plus que douteux !


----------



## WebOliver (24 Septembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben valà !! :rateau:



Ouahhh.... les chaussures taille 54 de Nato...  :rateau: 



			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep: j'ai pas le droit alors de venir a sportpotter avec toi avec mes grossse chaussettes noire????



Ça a toujours un petit côté... charmant.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben valà !! :rateau:



Hihi merci Nato !  Sont sympas tes shoes ! Tiens je t'accompagne avec celles que je porte aujourd'hui :






:love:

Bon dommage j'ai pas trouvé de fond bleu ...


----------



## Hurrican (24 Septembre 2004)

On autorise les filles à porter des chaussettes sur le tatami.


----------



## nato kino (24 Septembre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Une gomme à daim pour Nato, une !



Au bout d'un an et demi, la gomme à daim ça sert plus beaucoup, ça use plus que ça nettoie.


----------



## Hurrican (24 Septembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ces gars alors, ça vous donne des leçons sur la lingerie fine, et ça se permet de porter des caleçons informes aux motifs plus que douteux !


Ah, ben désolé, suis pas caleçon moi. 
J'aime pas avoir les outils qui se trimballent.


----------



## nato kino (24 Septembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

>



Tu te changes combien de fois par jour ?!  :mouais: :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Au bout d'un an et demi, la gomme à daim ça sert plus beaucoup, ça use plus que ça nettoie.



et dans la machine a laver tu y met quoi????   
le chien chien du voisin?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Tu te changes combien de fois par jour ?!  :mouais: :rateau:



 :rose: euh je suis obligée de répondre ...?     

La première date des beaux jours ... aujourd'hui avec la pluie les ballerines ne sont pas des plus adaptées !


----------



## nato kino (24 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et dans la machine a laver tu y met quoi????



En tous cas rien qui soit en cuir.   
Doivent être belles tes lessives si tu mélanges tout comme ça...  :mouais:  :rateau:


----------



## nato kino (24 Septembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ouahhh.... les chaussures taille 54 de Nato...  :rateau:



Tu vas voir toi où je vais te le mettre mon 45 si tu continues comme ça... :mouais:   :rateau:


----------



## Bassman (24 Septembre 2004)

Rangers Noirs classique, mais je ferais la photo ce soir


----------



## nato kino (24 Septembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> La première date des beaux jours ... aujourd'hui avec la pluie les ballerines ne sont pas des plus adaptées !



Me disais bien que c'était un mythe aussi cette histoire de « il fait toujours beau sous la Loire »...


----------



## molgow (24 Septembre 2004)

Voilà


----------



## guytantakul (24 Septembre 2004)

Bon ben à l'arrache, pris à mon taf  (pas trouvé l'APN de ma fille à la maison)  






Comme quoi je suis pas un menteur


----------



## nato kino (24 Septembre 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Voilà



Et le zoom alors ?! Hein, au lieu de te cadrer la braguette...!!  :rateau:


----------



## nato kino (24 Septembre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Comme quoi je suis pas un menteur



'tain !! 
On dirait une queue de cachalot filmée par Besson !!


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Septembre 2004)




----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Septembre 2004)

Pattes, pieds ce sont toujours des postèrieures


----------



## macelene (24 Septembre 2004)




----------



## Hurrican (24 Septembre 2004)

Comme promis, voilà les miens !
Je préviens de suite, j'ai qu'une vieille webcam usb nulle à chier, mais vu qu'elle m'a pas couté un rond ...


----------



## Spyro (25 Septembre 2004)

Alors les miens:





D'autres, que vous connaissez peut être:


----------



## Spyro (25 Septembre 2004)

Du toc ?? Du toc !!

grmlmlmlbblmblmblbmblmlbl

Bon ben moi quand je suis devant mon mac chuis généralement pied nus, avec mes sandales/chaussons à coté.

Là c'était hier soir, avec mon pyjama rayé (oui parce que j'avais prévu cette réaction  )


----------



## nato kino (27 Septembre 2004)

La dernière folie d'une membre du forum...  :love:  :love:


----------



## Bassman (27 Septembre 2004)

Voici mes pieds aujourd'hui :


----------



## guytantakul (27 Septembre 2004)

Aujourd'hui, plancher bleu


----------



## piro (27 Septembre 2004)

un cliche de nu de mes pieds


----------



## jeanba3000 (27 Septembre 2004)

Ça aurait pu être dans un des multiplies sujets de vidéos du bar, en plus ce n'est même pas moi dessus, c'eut été difficile de filmer en même temps, mais bon je l'aime bien cette petite vidéo. Bref une parfaite inconnue sympathiquement déchaînée sur fond du Grand Orchestre de l'Élysée Montmartre (attention c'est terrible), faut dire que c'était open bar géant ce soir là et ça a fait quelques ravages...

là


----------



## alan.a (28 Septembre 2004)

En attendant que je fasse une photo du jour.

Aiguillette du Lauzet, les beaux quartiers.





Quand je serais moins timide, je montrerais aussi les 2


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2004)

mon pied....


----------



## anntraxh (28 Septembre 2004)

bon, c'est pas les miennes, mais dans le genre .. pas mal hin ???


----------



## anntraxh (28 Septembre 2004)

là, ce sont les miennes ...


----------



## guytantakul (28 Septembre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Merci aussi pour le lien ! joli site !  Typos pas trop grosses, fille pareil
> 
> ...JE PRECISE QUE JE SUIS UN INCONDITIONNEL DE BETTY PAGE !
> 
> (j'en avais même des décalcomanies )




Tiens, un aperçu des chaussures de mon idole (enfin, quand j'étais pré-ado )


----------



## Bassman (28 Septembre 2004)

apres de nombreuses et apres negociations, j'ai obtenu un cliché des chaussures de Macelene 

Jugez plutot :






Nous conviendrons tous ensemble qu'il est urgent de faire quelque chose pour Macelene


----------



## El_ChiCo (4 Décembre 2004)

ouais, je veux bien aussi vous donner les miens de peids...


----------



## zarkan (4 Décembre 2004)

bon bah a moi


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2005)

une ch'tite photo de mes pompes du jour (j'adore ces Chikara :rose: )


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2005)

voila mes pieds dans mon chez moi 

quand je sort , je me cassesouvent  la tete , je sais jamais quoi mettre 

pour irremediablement chausser la meme chose


----------



## macinside (19 Février 2005)

voila mon pied droit


----------



## STL (3 Mars 2005)

Hey hey !! la chaussure du jour :
 




_hin hin hin ©_


----------



## alan.a (3 Mars 2005)

J'ai tjrs eu un grand sens de l'esthétique pédestre 

La semaine dernière





Aujourd'hui


----------



## El_ChiCo (4 Mars 2005)

bah voila tiens si tu veux Spyro... Les doigts de pieds en éventails :


----------



## Irish whistle (4 Mars 2005)

Ca c'est le mien:


----------



## Spyro (4 Mars 2005)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> ... c'est Lorna qui va faire la tronche


Et ça changera quoi par rapport à d'habitude ? 

  

_euh, pas taper hein, c'est pour rire :love: :love: :love:_


----------



## Irish whistle (4 Mars 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je préfère les brise-glace que les Petit Bateau© !!
> :rose:
> :love:  :love:



Alors qu'est ce que tu es allé te mettre dans cette guépière...euhhhh!! Pardon guépier


----------



## macinside (4 Mars 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Ca c'est le mien:



très jolie :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> très jolie :love:



Avec Tigrou, à vous deux, ça fait une moyenne 

NB oublie pas ta p'tite laine en quitter le taf, ça r'tombe par chez nous !


----------



## Spyro (5 Mars 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tiens non, c'est vrai, ce soir je prendrais mon pied nu en photo.
> 
> Nu car j'ai des trés beaux pieds, grecs....
> 
> ...


PFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF*








*dégonflé !


----------



## supermoquette (5 Mars 2005)

mais non c'est l'apn qui est incompatible


----------



## Mac ¼nos (5 Mars 2005)

ah quel pied!
 le prendre c'est bien! quel bonheur de prendre son pied à faire quelque chose...
 Mais parfois c'est cochon aussi le pied... mais dans le cochon tout est bon, alors mangez du pied de cochon, c'est bon!
et aussi parfois grace à son pied on peut le boire ce vin
 - le pied de vigne hi hi hi


----------



## Mac ¼nos (5 Mars 2005)

ouiiii les petits pieds mais les chaussures sont un peu grandes

On dit qu'il vaut mieux avoir une grosse tête et de petits pieds....


----------



## Irish whistle (5 Mars 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Les jolis petits petons de malow...:love:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mac ¼nos (5 Mars 2005)

la photo est coupee! je ne vois que les chevilles?


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Mars 2005)

Mac ¼nos a dit:
			
		

> la photo est coupee! je ne vois que les chevilles?



Ben vi ! Ce thread, c'est "prenez votre pied" sous entendu, en photo

Faut tout leur dire, à ces nouveaux !


----------



## Mac ¼nos (5 Mars 2005)

hi hi hi hi!
 je plaisante, je souhaitais seulement voir plus haut


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2005)

Mac ¼nos a dit:
			
		

> hi hi hi hi!
> je plaisante, je souhaitais seulement voir plus haut



 

c'est du propre


----------



## jahrom (5 Mars 2005)

Mac ¼nos a dit:
			
		

> hi hi hi hi!
> je plaisante, je souhaitais seulement voir plus haut



Je croyais que ce thread était dédié aux pieds exclusivement ?!
Maintenant on peut en ouvrir sur chaque partie du corps...








Par exemple le coude ?!?


----------



## Malow (5 Mars 2005)

Salut c'est malow,
Mais dis mois christelle75015, tu veux d'autres photos? 
En ce qui concerne les Prada, moi aussi j'préfère, parles en a Jahrom, peut etre aura-t-il l'idée de m'offrir une paire!!!! C'est vrai que pour prendre son pied c'est mieux que Jonack!
(avis aux fétichistes!)


----------



## Mac ¼nos (5 Mars 2005)

hi hi hi mais c'est pas un pied haut, comme au foot?
c'est le pied hot


----------



## Irish whistle (5 Mars 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Salut c'est malow,
> Mais dis mois christelle75015, tu veux d'autres photos?
> En ce qui concerne les Prada, moi aussi j'préfère, parles en a Jahrom, peut etre aura-t-il l'idée de m'offrir une paire!!!! C'est vrai que pour prendre son pied c'est mieux que Jonack!
> (avis aux fétichistes!)



Pour les photos oui j'en veux bien d autres :love:  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (5 Mars 2005)

olalallalalal faut pas me montrer ça


----------



## macinside (5 Mars 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

>



:rateau: pour autant de jolies choses inaccessible ? :rose: :love: rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (5 Mars 2005)

Tiens, Malow est du 13.11.1975


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> J'aime les *Prada©* pointues et sculptées, ciselées comme de délicats poignards tendres z'et courbes...
> :love:  :love:  :love:
> :rose:





oki,j'ai cela ,
 je te me en ligne cela lundi !!!


----------



## jahrom (5 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> :rateau: pour autant de jolies choses inaccessible ? :rose: :love: rateau:



Oui oui, je confirme : INACCESSIBLE....


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> oki,j'ai cela ,
> je te me en ligne cela lundi !!!



cadres bien sur le  *haut* des chaussures...  :rateau:


----------



## mandarina (5 Mars 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

>


 :love: eh ben... je reviendrai


----------



## Malow (5 Mars 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, Malow est du 13.11.1975



?????????


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Mars 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

>



Tié bonne simone...

Allez hop on tombe le futal comme les autres...


----------



## WebOliver (5 Mars 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> ?????????



Alors j'ai dû mal lire...


----------



## Malow (5 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> oki,j'ai cela ,
> je te me en ligne cela lundi !!!



N'oublies pas avec les Prada, il te faut des bas 10 deniers...


----------



## Mac ¼nos (5 Mars 2005)

Il faut que je retrouves mes lunettes!
je ne vois pas si c'est une italienne... la marque


----------



## macinside (5 Mars 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Oui oui, je confirme : INACCESSIBLE....



oublie pas d'envoyer des calmants a supermoquette :rateau:


----------



## jahrom (5 Mars 2005)

Hébé ma chère malow, heureusement qu'on a pas montré les genoux, y aurais des écrans mouillés au SAV lundi !!!


----------



## Irish whistle (5 Mars 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> N'oublies pas avec les Prada, il te faut des bas 10 deniers...




Oui c'est bien ce que j avais vu, fins comme une caresse


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> N'oublies pas avec les Prada, il te faut des bas 10 deniers...




avec ma sublime peau j'en ai pas besoin


----------



## Irish whistle (5 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> avec ma sublime peau j'en ai pas besoin



Mais pour la teinte c'est mieux

J ai porté des bas de soie noir à couture (à l ancienne quoi), c'était super joli!!! C'était dans un autre temps


----------



## Malow (5 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> avec ma sublime peau j'en ai pas besoin



Besoin ou envie....


----------



## jahrom (5 Mars 2005)

Bon vous arrêtez les filles, sinon supermoquette montre son caleçon...:mouais:


----------



## jahrom (5 Mars 2005)

Allez, c'est samedi soir, je suis de bon poil, en voila une dernière...
Vous qui aimez épier les pieds...:love:


----------



## Malow (5 Mars 2005)

pour Christelle75015....


----------



## jahrom (6 Mars 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Soyons factuels...
> 
> deux cas :
> 
> ...



Ne fais pas celle qui ne me connait pas ... 
Nous t'avons reconnu, tu étais à la dernière soirée Hard Foot Love aux Chandelles...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2005)

Roberto voila, chose promise, chose due.......

mais la prochaine fois je me ferai pas avoir !!!!


----------



## pixelemon (7 Mars 2005)

à moi...  en plein effort je précise.


----------



## macelene (7 Mars 2005)




----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2005)

dis donc elene , oki tes chaussure sont 

mais est que c'est une raison pour poster en double?       :love:


----------



## Juste en passant (7 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ....mais est que c'est une raison pour poster en double?       :love:



*2* pieds, Princesse....  

 


:love:


----------



## mado (7 Mars 2005)

Vous me faîtes envie... 
Ce soir, j'essaie de prendre mon pied


----------



## Juste en passant (7 Mars 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> ...Ce soir, j'essaie de prendre mon pied...



Avec Mackie ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2005)

elene , tu choisis bien tes chaussures......  

quand elle te servent plus , tu le recycle en jeu de dame    :love: 


voila une femme econome !!!!!


----------



## jahrom (7 Mars 2005)

Ce modèle existe en deux variantes :
"jeu de dame" et brillant
"echec" et mat

mouais bof pas en forme aujourd'hui....


----------



## mado (7 Mars 2005)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Avec Mackie ?


 
Avec celui que j'aurai sous la main 


(En tous cas il me faudrait des pieds palmés aujourd'hui..ça rame toujours autant ici..)


----------



## Malow (7 Mars 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

>



Je me souviens d'une scene dans le pere noel est une ordure :  Monsieur Pierre qui porte un costume assorti au canapé.En fait j'ai compris...les chaussures a carreaux sur le sol a carreaux...c'etait presque ca. Mais je ne vous jette pas la pierre, pierre;
 :love:


----------



## macelene (7 Mars 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Je me souviens d'une scene dans le pere noel est une ordure :  Monsieur Pierre qui porte un costume assorti au canapé.En fait j'ai compris...les chaussures a carreaux sur le sol a carreaux...c'etait presque ca. Mais je ne vous jette pas la pierre, pierre;
> :love:



Même pas fait exprès...


----------



## Spyro (7 Mars 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

>


C'est Tintin qui va être jaloux de pas avoir d'aussi beaux carreaux même sur sa fusée  :love:  :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Mars 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Je me souviens d'une scene dans le pere noel est une ordure :  Monsieur Pierre qui porte un costume assorti au canapé.En fait j'ai compris...les chaussures a carreaux sur le sol a carreaux...c'etait presque ca. Mais je ne vous jette pas la pierre, pierre;
> :love:



Mais non, t'as rien compris, c'est des chaussures en peau de caméléon


----------



## jahrom (7 Mars 2005)

Un petite un peu plus artistique... avis aux amateurs...


----------



## Malow (7 Mars 2005)

Avec mon double a l'aeroport d'ajaccio, nous regardions un film en attendant l'avion qui nous ramenait a paris;







  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## mado (7 Mars 2005)

.............................................................................


----------



## Dedalus (7 Mars 2005)

la cambrure est élégante


----------



## macelene (7 Mars 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

>



celui-là pour moi...  :rose:


----------



## Dedalus (7 Mars 2005)

Je remonte en arrière ce thread que j'avais laissé en route. Ah mon humble avis, mais je ne suis pas professionnel, juste un modeste fétichiste domestique et amateur, ces deux dernières paires de pieds (MACLN  et MAD.) me touchent beaucoup plus car ils ont la poésie du quotidien. Les autres photos, aussi séduisantes soient elles, ont quelque chose de plus... euh... professionnel... de plus calculé... Enfin, c'est juste un avis


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2005)

:affraid: mama mia !!! elle va tous nous les flinguer !! :affraid:

Bon les gars, on respire, calmement, voila, caaaalme, on respire ffffffffffffeuuuuuuuh fffffeeeeuuuuh  ... on se concentre sur cette image !

 voilaaaaaaa


----------



## Spyro (7 Mars 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> ...


Et les chaussettes de lumai alors ?    :love:  :love:  :rose:


----------



## Dedalus (7 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Et les chaussettes de lumai alors ?    :love:  :love:  :rose:



Scusi !  elles m'avaient échappé... Euh? oui, bien sûr, c'est juste qu'elles ne fournissent guère de matière à l'imagination... pas même ce petit éclair de chair entrevu qui faisait rêver nos ancêtres


----------



## jahrom (8 Mars 2005)

La aussi, quel pied ! mon dieu quel pied !


----------



## Irish whistle (8 Mars 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

>



pour moi aussi ce sera celle là de photo....Madonna :love:  :love:  :rose:  :rose:


----------



## macinside (8 Mars 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> .............................................................................



déjà bu  :rateau:


----------



## mado (8 Mars 2005)

D'ailleurs c'est toi qui a fait les photos non ?


----------



## macinside (8 Mars 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs c'est toi qui a fait les photos non ?



chut :rateau:


----------



## dool (8 Mars 2005)

Bon j'avoue c'est pas vraiment à moi :rose:
Mais pour moi, ça, c'est le pied !! :love: 










PS : désolée de faire intrusion hein


----------



## Malow (8 Mars 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Bon j'avoue c'est pas vraiment à moi :rose:
> Mais pour moi, ça, c'est le pied !! :love:
> 
> 
> ...





Quelle belle entrée!!!
:love:    :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Mars 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Bon j'avoue c'est pas vraiment à moi :rose:
> Mais pour moi, ça, c'est le pied !! :love:
> 
> 
> ...



Il en a, des jolis petounets, le lapinou !


----------



## pixelemon (8 Mars 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> .............................................................................



Là effectivement le thread commence à être très interessant... Madonna ton pied mérite mes lèvres..


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2005)

pixelemon a dit:
			
		

> Là effectivement le thread commence à être très interessant... Madonna ton pied mérite mes lèvres..






maintenant faut voir si le pied de madonna accepte les levres d'un inconnu


----------



## macinside (8 Mars 2005)

pixelemon a dit:
			
		

> Là effectivement le thread commence à être très interessant... Madonna ton pied mérite mes lèvres..



j'aurais pas du faire ces photos


----------



## macelene (8 Mars 2005)




----------



## rezba (8 Mars 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> .............................................................................


 Tudieu ! Ces pieds supportent les chevilles les plus élégantes que je n'ai jamais vues.


----------



## pixelemon (8 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> maintenant faut voir si le pied de madonna accepte les levres d'un inconnu



ce pied superbe MERITE simplement, pour le reste ce n'est que l'expression d'un fantasme imageant un compliment... je ne suis que fétichiste, pas goujeat


----------



## supermoquette (8 Mars 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Tudieu ! Ces pieds supportent les chevilles les plus élégantes que je n'ai jamais vues.


ici un autre texte qui veut rien dire et fait pas rire avec un smiley additionnel, à choix, et l'autre, toujours le même ( )


----------



## mado (8 Mars 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Tudieu ! Ces pieds supportent les chevilles les plus élégantes que je n'ai jamais vues.



Les chevllles ? 

Seulement ?


----------



## macelene (8 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ici un autre texte qui veut rien dire et fait pas rire avec un smiley additionnel, à choix, et l'autre, toujours le même ( )




que c'est bon que c'est bon


----------



## Dedalus (8 Mars 2005)

pff... Vos hommages sont bien tardifs...


----------



## Spyro (8 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ici un autre texte qui veut rien dire et fait pas rire avec un smiley additionnel, à choix, et l'autre, toujours le même ( )


c'est toi qui écris la FAQ ? "Comment poster dans le bar" (smiley additionnel:  )


----------



## rezba (8 Mars 2005)

pixelemon a dit:
			
		

> ce pied superbe MERITE simplement, pour le reste ce n'est que l'expression d'un fantasme imageant un compliment... je ne suis que fétichiste, pas goujeat




Le fétichisme, une méthode de drague comme une autre ?


Donc, si je comprends, votre objet érotico-technologique préféré à vous, c'est l'APN ?


----------



## supermoquette (8 Mars 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Les chevllles ?
> 
> Seulement ?


j't'ai dis c'est un goujat, viens avec moi


----------



## macinside (8 Mars 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Les chevllles ?
> 
> Seulement ?



met lui une claque il est a coté de toi


----------



## rezba (8 Mars 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> pff... Vos hommages sont bien tardifs...


 Que tu crois ! 
J'ai rendu cet hommage pour la première fois en un temps où les macintosh s'appellaient à peine "plus".


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Tudieu ! Ces pieds supportent les chevilles les plus élégantes que je n'ai jamais vues.



 j'allais le dire :love: , mais j'le dirais pas parce que ch'uis jalouse  :hein::rateau:

Dis madonna j'espère que t'as des pantalons longs très longs en réserve dans ton armoire 
 il fait froid ici (dans l'autre sud)


----------



## supermoquette (8 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> met lui une claque il est a coté de toi


et une de ma part tient


----------



## rezba (8 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> met lui une claque il est a coté de toi





			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> j't'ai dis c'est un goujat, viens avec moi



Rhâaa les boulets...


----------



## macelene (8 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> et une de ma part tient



ben moi aussi...   paf sur sa joue tu peux pas rater.. il est si près de toi...


----------



## mado (8 Mars 2005)

Il y a encore une paire de mains disponible 

(Lorna je t'avais pas promis  ?  )


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> (Lorna je t'avais pas promis  ?  )



te fais pas mal hein  ...sinon je crois qu'il y à l'escabeau pour moi


----------



## pixelemon (8 Mars 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Le fétichisme, une méthode de drague comme une autre ?



En fait non pas du tout, car je cherche à séduire uniquement les filles aux jolis pieds... après le reste concerne le relationnel, l'entente, la complicité, bref l'attirance des personnalités.




			
				rezba a dit:
			
		

> Donc, si je comprends, votre objet érotico-technologique préféré à vous, c'est l'APN ?



non c'est la chaussure à talon bluetooth  (qui se synchronise avec la paire de menottes)


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Il y a encore une paire de mains disponible
> 
> (Lorna je t'avais pas promis  ?  )





j'ai pas trop de force dans les mains
un pied dans  une chaussure pointue pourrait faire l'affaire ?


----------



## macinside (8 Mars 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Rhâaa les boulets...



et tu la eu ta claque ?


----------



## Spyro (8 Mars 2005)

pixelemon a dit:
			
		

> après le reste concerne le relationnel, l'entente, la complicité, bref l'attirance des personnalités.


   

Pas crédible


----------



## rezba (8 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> et tu la eu ta claque ?


 Oh doucement, là ! 
J'suis pas en rtc, mais c'est quand même pas byzance, hein... Je rame en airport servi par un iMac700, lui même connecté par un sagem USB sur une connexion 128 de chez tiscali, alors n'espère pas que je fasse la course aux posts, parce que je tourne les pages au ralenti. 

Sinon, la réponse est non.


----------



## macinside (8 Mars 2005)

tu aura pas un modem a 10 euros a lui donner ?


----------



## mado (8 Mars 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Oh doucement, là !
> J'suis pas en rtc, mais c'est quand même pas byzance, hein... Je rame en airport servi par un iMac700, lui même connecté par un sagem USB sur une connexion 128 de chez tiscali, alors n'espère pas que je fasse la course aux posts, parce que je tourne les pages au ralenti.
> 
> Sinon, la réponse est non.



Non mais je rêve 
Le quart monde numérique qui se plaint


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2005)

Au fait on est où là au fait ? 

je m'y perds moi à force :rateau:


----------



## pixelemon (8 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Pas crédible



tu es sur ? flûte alors...  en effet je dévore en commencant par les pieds


----------



## mado (8 Mars 2005)

pixelemon a dit:
			
		

> tu es sur ? flûte alors...  en effet je dévore en commencant par les pieds



Répète doucement :rose:


----------



## pixelemon (8 Mars 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Répète doucement :rose:



je les mange, je leur fais même l'amuuuuuuuuur aux jolis pieds  ah maman si tu m'entendais... je suis rendu si bas (aux niveau des chevilles)


----------



## macinside (8 Mars 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Non mais je rêve
> Le quart monde numérique qui se plaint



et pourtant c'est lui qui ta trouvé cette iMac :siffle , madonna, avec le modem ethernet plus de kernel panic


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2005)

c'est jeux.com alors ? 

non ? 

madonna je t'avais bien dit que t'allais nous les énerver !


----------



## rezba (8 Mars 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> c'est jeux.com alors ?
> 
> non ?
> 
> madonna je t'avais bien dit que t'allais nous les énerver !


 t'arrête de tricoter, Lorna !


----------



## pixelemon (8 Mars 2005)

je vous avait prévenu, chacun ses faiblesses, allez bonne nuit à tous à demain. Je vais retrouver une paire de 36 sous la couette 

et ceux la n'aiment pas attendre quand ils remuent comme ça


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> t'arrête de tricoter, Lorna !



Tripoter ? 

:hein:

ah non tricoter :rose: ... et oh c'est *MON* tradada d'abord !


euh ça veut dire quoi tricoter en langage forumesque ?


----------



## supermoquette (8 Mars 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> euh ça veut dire quoi tricoter en langage forumesque ?


tourner autour du trou


----------



## mado (8 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tourner autour du trou



C'est le smiley qui change tout ?


----------



## rezba (8 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tourner autour du trou



Sans s'emmèler les pinceaux.


----------



## Spyro (8 Mars 2005)

Moi jcomprends pas comment vous arrivez à porter ces trucs à trous là, par le froid qu'il fait ici personnellement je ne quitte pas mes chaussons en poils de... euh je sais pas, en poils en tout cas


----------



## macelene (8 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Moi jcomprends pas comment vous arrivez à porter ces trucs à trous là, par le froid qu'il fait ici personnellement je ne quitte pas mes chaussons en poils de... euh je sais pas, en poils en tout cas



    peut être en poils de coincoins.....      sinon poil de © t'as épilé Qui...  un disparu du bar ...???


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> sinon poil de © t'as épilé un vieux ou une vieille ...



tous mes poils sont présents à l'appel


----------



## mado (8 Mars 2005)

Poildep ? 

Ça expliquerait sa disparition :mouais:.
Spyro ? T'étais jaloux de ses smileys ? 




Mais ils sont très bien les tiens aussi.. :love:


----------



## El_ChiCo (9 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Moi jcomprends pas comment vous arrivez à porter ces trucs à trous là, par le froid qu'il fait ici personnellement je ne quitte pas mes chaussons en poils de... euh je sais pas, en poils en tout cas


 et tu vas me faire croire que t'as pas d'autre moyen que ca pour te chauffer les pieds ?
Un mignon p'tit dragon comme toi...


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Mars 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> tous mes poils sont présents à l'appel



Que voilà un pluriel bien singulier !


----------



## macinside (9 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Moi jcomprends pas comment vous arrivez à porter ces trucs à trous là, par le froid qu'il fait ici personnellement je ne quitte pas mes chaussons en poils de... euh je sais pas, en poils en tout cas



pratique quand on veux cirer le parquet


----------



## lumai (9 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

>




Bah !!! 

T'as pas les pieds violets toi ???


----------



## macinside (9 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Moi jcomprends pas comment vous arrivez à porter ces trucs à trous là, par le froid qu'il fait ici personnellement je ne quitte pas mes chaussons en poils de... euh je sais pas, en poils en tout cas





			
				lumai a dit:
			
		

> En chaussettes d'hiver...



lumai fait gaffe, on dirait que spyro ta voler des chaussettes


----------



## lumai (9 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> lumai fait gaffe, on dirait que spyro t'a volé des chaussettes



Arghhh ! 

Déjà que Roberto m'avait piqué mon costume de Chapo... :affraid:



Va falloir que je mette un cadenas à ma garde-robe !!!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

>






je veux les meme !!!!!!!  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: 

c'est possible en rose ou en rouge ?    :rose:


----------



## pixelemon (9 Mars 2005)

je ne supporte pas les chaussons  mais ceux se Spyro battent même le record des charentaises 

(en plus il garde ses chaussettes dedans... ) beurk...


----------



## Spyro (9 Mars 2005)

pixelemon a dit:
			
		

> (en plus il garde ses chaussettes dedans...)


Toi tu connais pas les rudesses du froid du Nord...  



_PS: et pour les autres je les garde  (et puis j'ai piqué mes chaussettes à personne, les miennes elles ont de la couleur au talon et à la pointe, mais ça se voit pas sur la photo  )_


----------



## pixelemon (9 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Toi tu connais pas les rudesses du froid du Nord...



sisi, mais une certaine Svetlana me les a fait oublier


----------



## jahrom (11 Mars 2005)

Voici la photo des pieds d'une copine danseuse que j'ai faite il y a 2 ans...


----------



## jahrom (11 Mars 2005)

Et voici un flyer pour une soirée d'il y a un an pile poil... :style:


----------



## macelene (11 Mars 2005)

les pieds de starssss...  





   ​


----------



## lumai (11 Mars 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> les pieds de starssss...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





HoooOOooo les socquettes blanches !!! :bebe::love:


----------



## Dedalus (11 Mars 2005)

ça c'est du vrai chic


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Mars 2005)

Mes pieds...


----------



## supermoquette (11 Mars 2005)

t'as l'entrejambe drôlement élargie


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Mars 2005)

Y a pas que mon pied hein  :rateau:


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Mars 2005)

Encore une autre...


----------



## Muti (11 Mars 2005)

je suis de retour au bar,et avec mon mec cette fois,je vous le présente ,bon,parlons pieds,puisque tel est le sujet ,et bien sachez que chez  moi,en plus de ma gaine et de mes bas à varices,je porte des petits chaussons de laines que je tricotte moi même,c'est ça! rigolez,rigolez ...n'empèche que mes chaussons ont eu tellement de succès que j'ai du en tricotter aux potes et à la famille ,un joli boulot!!Et y font dro^lement d'envieux, mes<<petits tue-l'amour>>NA !Z'en aurez pas!!!


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (11 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> t'as l'entrejambe drôlement élargie



  

(toi tu sais parler au femmes !  :rateau:   )


----------



## Modern__Thing (12 Mars 2005)

Tu l'as dit    :rateau:


----------



## macelene (12 Mars 2005)




----------



## El_ChiCo (12 Mars 2005)

olala un bain moussant...
J'en prendrai bien un aussi ce soir...


----------



## macelene (12 Mars 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> olala un bain moussant...
> J'en prendrai bien un aussi ce soir...



ben vas y ne te gêne surtout pas...


----------



## El_ChiCo (12 Mars 2005)

tu me prêterais ta baignoire ?


----------



## macelene (12 Mars 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> tu me prêterais ta baignoire ?



pleine ou vide ...?


----------



## El_ChiCo (12 Mars 2005)

pleine de toi ...?


----------



## poildep (12 Mars 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

>


Quel con je fais. Pourquoi c'est tes pieds que je t'ai dit de prendre en photo ?    :love:


----------



## Grug (12 Mars 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Quel con je fais. Pourquoi c'est tes pieds que je t'ai dit de prendre en photo ?    :love:


 
, les genoux,les genoux, les genoux ! :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2005)

les genoux ?????  

vous etes bien sages , pourquoi pas le nombril ?


----------



## macelene (12 Mars 2005)

Poildep a dit:
			
		

> Quel con je fais. Pourquoi c'est tes pieds que je t'ai dit de prendre en photo ? :rolleyes   :love:




     




			
				Grug a dit:
			
		

> les genoux,les genoux, les genoux ! :rateau:




     




			
				Robertav a dit:
			
		

> vous etes bien sages , pourquoi pas le nombril ?




le prochain va dire quoi ???


----------



## Irish whistle (12 Mars 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> le prochain va dire quoi ???




L'estomac, l'estomac, l'estomac


----------



## Spyro (12 Mars 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> le prochain va dire quoi ???


quoi ! quoi !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> et si tu m'embrasses je me transforme en prince





voila un qui reve de changer l'histoire de la grenouille


----------



## poildep (12 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> quoi ! quoi !


Nexka s'absente quelques temps et voilà...


----------



## Spyro (12 Mars 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Nexka s'absente quelques temps


OUI BEN MERCI  :rateau:

Pas la peine de me le rappeler tous les 3 posts


----------



## El_ChiCo (13 Mars 2005)

Arrêtez-vous au genoux les gens... le topic, c'est prenez votre pied.






Si vous voulez, comme ça a déjà été proposé, on fait un topic pour le reste...


----------



## macelene (15 Mars 2005)

​


----------



## Captain A (15 Mars 2005)

Certaines photos de ce topic ont provoqué au fétichiste que je suis de délicieux émois. J'en suis tout retourné. Continuez ainsi, mesdemoiselles.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2005)

Captain A a dit:
			
		

> J'en suis tout retourné. Continuez ainsi, mesdemoiselles.




et des "madames" tu en fais quoi ?  :mouais: 

viens elene on se casse , ici on est bonnes que pour la cuisine


----------



## Muti (15 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et des "madames" tu en fais quoi ?  :mouais:
> 
> viens elene on se casse , ici on est bonnes que pour la cuisine


t'as raison robertav,défends l'honneur des dames, et surtout de celles qui cuisine le chou saucisse à la Bernard l'Oiseau!!!    :love:


----------



## macelene (15 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et des "madames" tu en fais quoi ? :mouais:
> 
> viens elene on se casse , ici on est bonnes que pour la cuisine


 

 oui... mais bon... ça va de pair bonne cuisine et...


----------



## Muti (15 Mars 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> oui... mais bon... ça va de pair bonne cuisine et...


de paire avec la bonne chair.......à saucisse! :love:


----------



## Captain A (15 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et des "madames" tu en fais quoi ?  :mouais:
> 
> viens elene on se casse , ici on est bonnes que pour la cuisine



Pardonnez-moi, chère Madêêêêêêêêême, de cet oubli inacceptable et fort incongru. Veuillez, en guise d'excuses, recevoir mes sincères hommages et l'assurance de mes sentiments les plus dévoués....










Et maintenant, femme, retourne à tes fourneaux !!!!:love:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2005)

Captain A a dit:
			
		

> Et maintenant, femme, retourne à tes fourneaux !!!!:love:





n'oublie pas la corde  



   :love:


----------



## Captain A (15 Mars 2005)

S





			
				jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Voici la photo des pieds d'une copine danseuse que j'ai faite il y a 2 ans...



Sublime !

Tu en as d'autres de la même série ?


----------



## jahrom (15 Mars 2005)

Captain A a dit:
			
		

> S
> 
> Sublime !
> 
> Tu en as d'autres de la même série ?



Houla, cette serie n'est pas d'hier... Je regarderai, il me semble qu'il y en avait d'autres...


----------



## macelene (15 Mars 2005)

préparer un dîner, nue sous un petit tablier de lin blanc  et avec des escarpins...


----------



## poildep (15 Mars 2005)

sans tablier, alors.


----------



## anntraxh (15 Mars 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Il y a une boite magique sur une étagère au fond du cagibi...
> :love:
> :love:
> :love:



Z'avez repéré le lien de l'image de Rob' ???  

Après plus de 2 ans d'usage intensif de ce forum, il a enfin pigé comment se créer un espace ouèbe *personnel* et comment y déposer ses documents ! 

BRAVOOOOOOOOOO !!!    

MdR !


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Mars 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Il y a une boite magique sur une étagère au fond du cagibi...
> :love:
> :love:
> :love:



Elles doivent t'aller à merveille  Une petite vidéo de ton défilé serait le bienvenue  :love:


----------



## Dedalus (15 Mars 2005)

Et où cache-t-il la clé du cagibi ?
Et où sont les cadavres de ses six autres épouses ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Mars 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Il y a une boite magique sur une étagère au fond du cagibi...
> :love:
> :love:
> :love:



Tiens ?    On voit pas les pamplemousses ?


----------



## Spyro (15 Mars 2005)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> Z'avez repéré le lien de l'image de Rob' ???
> 
> Après plus de 2 ans d'usage intensif de ce forum, il a enfin pigé comment se créer un espace ouèbe *personnel* et comment y déposer ses documents !
> 
> ...


         :love:  :love: 


bravo Roberto


----------



## nato kino (15 Mars 2005)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> Z'avez repéré le lien de l'image de Rob' ???
> 
> Après plus de 2 ans d'usage intensif de ce forum, il a enfin pigé comment se créer un espace ouèbe *personnel* et comment y déposer ses documents !
> 
> ...



Et les filtres de photoshop E, quel régal !!  :love: 
La semaine prochaine, on aura droit à la collection des MAKO-moulages de la marmaille.  :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Mars 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Des véssospassio en Légo©, ça te dit ???
> 
> :love:
> :love:
> :love:



J'en veux, j'en veux, en 36, pour ma femme, comme ça, elle aura quelque chose d'assorti avec mes Weston Croco en survêtement (les bleues avec les bandes blanches)


----------



## mado (16 Mars 2005)

C'est le printemps il paraît..


----------



## supermoquette (16 Mars 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> C'est le printemps il paraît..


Ah c'est pour ça que ça fait 20 minutes que je mate les décolletés qui passent droit sous ma fenêtre ?


----------



## WebOliver (16 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ah c'est pour ça que ça fait 20 minutes que je mate les décolletés qui passent* droit *sous ma fenêtre ?



Plus aucun doute sur tes origines...  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> C'est le printemps il paraît..



j'aime pas en general le vert mais tes pompes  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Grug (17 Mars 2005)

c'est par  là 
et ça vaut le detour  :love:






:love:


----------



## manulemafatais (20 Mars 2005)




----------



## jahrom (20 Mars 2005)

Captain A a dit:
			
		

> Sublime !
> 
> Tu en as d'autres de la même série ?



J'en ai retrouvé de cette série....


----------



## jahrom (20 Mars 2005)

Celle la pour les fétichistes !!! :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Mars 2005)

*CELLE-LÀ CONTRE LE STRESS...*


----------



## Malow (31 Mars 2005)

Petit délire avec mes pieds....
je ne suis pas tres douée sur photoshop, mais je m'y mets petit à petit.....
 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## macinside (25 Avril 2005)

photo envoyer par une charmante demoisselle (posté avec son accord)


----------



## Modern__Thing (25 Avril 2005)

:love:


----------



## macinside (25 Avril 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Viens jamais chez moi alors, yanna partout  :rateau:
> 
> C'est bô le rose :love:




moi c'est le bleu


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> moi c'est le bleu



Allez, en rimes :

Le bleu, un peu
Le souk, beaucoup  :rateau:


----------



## jahrom (1 Mai 2005)

Les pieds de mes potes en soirée ce vendredi...


----------



## Pitchoune (25 Mai 2005)

Des pieds à New York... Devinez lequel est à qui


----------



## Avril-VII (1 Juin 2005)




----------



## Modern__Thing (18 Juin 2005)

Avec les beaux jours...   :love:


----------



## maiwen (9 Juillet 2005)

hop


----------



## iNano (9 Juillet 2005)

Voici deux pieds plats...


----------



## IceandFire (10 Juillet 2005)




----------



## WebOliver (27 Juillet 2005)




----------



## Grug (29 Juillet 2005)




----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Juillet 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

>



Je te trouve le pied beau ! (ça vaut mieux que bot)


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

>





haaaa làlà pas evident a chausser un pied fragile !!!   



 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## madlen (29 Juillet 2005)

Arfff, pas facile a faire celle la... plus de baterie dan le numerique alors j'ai du le brancher au jus  
Voila le resultat, j'aurrai jamais du mettre un jeans aujourd'hui y fais trop chaud


----------



## Nexka (2 Août 2005)

Voila mes nouveaux chaussons :love: :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Août 2005)

ça valait le coup effectivement...


----------



## macinside (2 Août 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Voila mes nouveaux chaussons :love: :love:



quels horreurs


----------



## Malow (2 Août 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Voila mes nouveaux chaussons :love: :love:



Tu joues au foot toi ! tu les portes a l'envers


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Août 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Voila mes nouveaux chaussons :love: :love:



On dirait de la peau de dragon rose ... Un rapport avec le changement de couleur de Spyro ?


----------



## Spyro (2 Août 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Voila mes nouveaux chaussons :love: :love:


Ouah !
C'est... hmmmm... Intéressant...  :mouais:
Et... euh... _rose_  :affraid: :affraid:

Mais euh   :love:  :love:  :love:  quand même


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2005)

la tu me bats a plate coutures avec ces chaussons     

et voila, j'ai perdu l'illusion d'avoir des exemplaires   .... exemplaire   




   :love:


----------



## Freelancer (3 Août 2005)

c'était en Bretagne, mais on ne s'en rend pas bien compte, là


----------



## IceandFire (3 Août 2005)

j"ai les mêmes converses :love:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Voila mes nouveaux chaussons :love: :love:


Pauvres girafes


----------



## Modern__Thing (3 Août 2005)

Moi je sens que mes shoes vont pas tarder a passer a la machine a laver :love: pour etre bien propres :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Août 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Moi je sens que mes shoes vont pas tarder a passer a la machine a laver :love: pour etre bien propres :love:


 
Tu les peints pas en blanc, comme dans les temps jadis ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (3 Août 2005)

Sans dec, nubuc toiles et compagnie passent nickel a la machine a laver et au sechoir, pareil pour les baskets, alors pourquoi se casser la tete ?


----------



## jahrom (3 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu les peints pas en blanc, comme dans les temps jadis ?



Mais oui ! je me rappelle qu'on faisait ça avec les stan smith à scratch blanche... (souvenir de l'espana 82)...:love:


----------



## iNano (3 Août 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Sans dec, nubuc toiles et compagnie passent nickel a la machine a laver et au sechoir, pareil pour les baskets, alors pourquoi se casser la tete ?


Malheureusement, ça dépend des machines... en tant qu'ancienne marchande de chaussures, je peux le dire car certains clients nous ramenaient des trucs pas jolis à voir : réductions, déchirement,... Et la tristesse qui se peignait sur leurs visages quand on leur annonçait le verdict : désolée, on n'a rien pu faire, vos chaussures sont... foutues...    :rateau:   
Ok, ok :hosto: :hosto: :hosto:, je retourne chez les floodeurs...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Malheureusement, ça dépend des machines... en tant qu'ancienne marchande de chaussures...




en tant que meme boulot (    ) et puis meme sans celui là
je peux te dire que j'ai rarement abimé des chaussures :

lessive liquide et maxi 30° ..... 
le sechage en machine c'est le mieux sinon jamais secher a plat une chaussure   
et surtout ne pas oublier l'embouchoir


----------



## iNano (3 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> en tant que meme boulot (    ) et puis meme sans celui là
> je peux te dire que j'ai rarement abimé des chaussures :
> 
> lessive liquide et maxi 30° .....
> le sechage en machine c'est le mieux sinon jamais secher a plat une chaussure


 OK, je prends note


----------



## Avril-VII (13 Août 2005)

Bonsoir !

Je me permets,  car j'ai eu une révèlation :

Les converses :love:
C'est vraiment stylé comme chaussures !
Ca va jusque quelle pointure ?

[modefashionvictim]et ca se porte comment (oui au pied :rateau: ), niveau pantalon etc ? [/modefashionvictim]


----------



## elKBron (15 Août 2005)

ca se porte pas, ca se jette... d abord, ca ne s achete pas, na !


----------



## Irish whistle (20 Août 2005)

bonjour à vous tous


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Août 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> [modefashionvictim]et ca se porte comment (oui au pied :rateau: ), niveau pantalon etc ? [/modefashionvictim]



Quand on est un homme du monde, ça se porte surtout avec des semelles absorbantes, pour pouvoir conserver l'éstime de ses congénères...   :style:


----------



## Nobody (20 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Quand on est un homme du monde, ça se porte surtout avec des semelles absorbantes, pour pouvoir conserver l'éstime de ses congénères...  :style:


 
Oula! Des semelles qui absorbent les pieds, c'est comme une sorte de sables mouvants portables, ça?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Août 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Oula! Des semelles qui absorbent les pieds, c'est comme une sorte de sables mouvants portables, ça?



Oooooh 'Tain d'Adèle©! On est pas rendus...


----------



## Nobody (20 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Oooooh 'Tain d'Adèle©! On est pas rendus...


 
Euh... attends... J'ai une tante qui s'appelle Adèle.
Un peu de respect tout de même!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Août 2005)

Et elle sue abondamment des pieds?


----------



## Nobody (20 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Et elle sue abondamment des pieds?


 
Non, elle sue de la transpiration, comme tout le monde.

Enfin, je pense.

:rateau:


----------



## Spyro (20 Août 2005)

Irish whistle a dit:
			
		

> bonjour à vous tous


Tiens ça faisait longtemps que t'avais pas mis les pieds ici


----------



## sylko (20 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Tiens ça faisait longtemps que t'avais pas mis les pieds ici



Oui, mais ça valait le coup d'attendre...


----------



## Nobody (20 Août 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais ça valait le coup d'attendre...


 
Le coup de pied?


----------



## sylko (20 Août 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Le coup de pied?



Oui, ...occulte.


----------



## Nobody (20 Août 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Oui, ...occulte.


 
 



			
				Je me prends pour la maitresse du monde a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.


----------



## Freelancer (19 Septembre 2005)

A Bombannes ce week-end, quelques kilomètres à vélo, une plage déserte et quelques amis :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Dendrimere (19 Septembre 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Non, elle sue de la transpiration, comme tout le monde.
> 
> Enfin, je pense.
> 
> :rateau:




La solution :


----------



## DarkNeo (19 Septembre 2005)

MAis on trouve de tout ici !
Même un topic sur les pieds.
J'avoue qu'en voyant le titre c'était un peu trompeur ^^
En tout cas moi j'aime bien les filles bien chaussées c'est primordial je trouve 



			
				nato kino a dit:
			
		

>



Je vois ca aux pieds d'une fille je matte pendant 3h c'est grave docteur ?


----------



## macelene (20 Mars 2006)

:rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (20 Mars 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> :rateau:


 
En tout cas j'aime beaucoup ces chaussures vertes...  :rateau:


----------



## mado (20 Mars 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas j'aime beaucoup ces chaussures vertes...  :rateau:


 
J'assume les chaussures, mais pas les mollets poilus !!


----------



## macelene (20 Mars 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas j'aime beaucoup ces chaussures vertes...  :rateau:



Oui bon ça va...  :rateau:   

Les autres sentent mauvais ?  :mouais:


----------



## WebOliver (20 Mars 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> J'assume les chaussures, mais pas les mollets poilus !!


 
J'avais bien reconnu qu'il ne s'agissait point ici de tes douces chevilles... 



			
				macelene a dit:
			
		

> Les autres sentent mauvais ? :mouais:


 
Non, mais, comment dire... c'est des Scholls?


----------



## macelene (20 Mars 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Non, mais, comment dire... c'est des Scholls?



Les autres c'est pour bosser 

Faut te mettre à la page... :rateau: ...


----------



## Momo-du-56 (21 Mars 2006)

... j'ai cafouillé .....


----------



## macelene (21 Mars 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Côté confort, je préfère de loinnnnnnn les Birkenstock     :



Le but c'est de poster ses pieds...    

Lire les pages en amont...


----------



## Momo-du-56 (21 Mars 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Le but c'est de poster ses pieds...
> 
> Lire les pages en amont...



Désolée !   :rose: :rose:


----------



## Galatée (21 Mars 2006)

:rose:


----------



## supermoquette (21 Mars 2006)

Ahhhhhh hum


----------



## Galatée (21 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ahhhhhh hum



Quoi, elles sont pas belles mes chaussettes ? :rose:


----------



## imimi (21 Mars 2006)

Galatée a dit:
			
		

> Quoi, elles sont pas belles mes chaussettes ? :rose:


 
Moi j'trouve qu'elles sont top classes ! :love: 


J'ai les mêmes... :rose: :rose: :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2006)

Prouve le !!!


----------



## Dory (21 Mars 2006)

> Quoi, elles sont pas belles mes chaussettes ?


Jolies ...et les gants?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2006)

Pas de gants. Juste des moufles


----------



## Lila (21 Mars 2006)

Galatée a dit:
			
		

> :rose:



...avec ça, on peut te faire un baise main même au pied


----------



## imimi (21 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Prouve le !!!


C'est pas gentil gentil môsieur de me rappeler qu'on nous a volé notre APN


----------



## IceandFire (11 Avril 2006)

Je note que pour un thread "pieds" on n'en voit pas beaucoup... comme quoi le fétichisme que cela démontre doit être vraiment trop érotique et indiscret pour certaines ..
Pour certains je m'en fou  excusez moi hein !   ...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2006)

Galatée a dit:
			
		

> :rose:



moi je trouve ca flippant ce genre de chaussette   :affraid: 

on dirait les pieds de casimir, ,ou je sais pas... 'fin y a de quoi cauchemarder... :affraid:


----------



## guytantakul (11 Avril 2006)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> moi je trouve ca flippant ce genre de chaussette   :affraid:
> 
> on dirait les pieds de casimir, ,ou je sais pas... 'fin y a de quoi cauchemarder... :affraid:



Pareil ! Toutes ces petites fleurs... Brrr... Horrib'


----------



## clampin (12 Avril 2006)




----------



## nato kino (12 Avril 2006)

Si c'est pas classieux ça, des _truc-oufles_ assorties à la moquette !!
Respect !!


----------



## barabas-ben-2 (12 Avril 2006)

clampin a dit:
			
		

>



 C'est une moquette en bitume?!


----------



## clampin (12 Avril 2006)

barabas-ben-2 a dit:
			
		

> C'est une moquette en bitume?!



Non, non, de la moquette pas chère...


----------



## lumai (12 Avril 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Je note que pour un thread "pieds" on n'en voit pas beaucoup... comme quoi le fétichisme que cela démontre doit être vraiment trop érotique et indiscret pour certaines ..
> Pour certains je m'en fou  excusez moi hein !   ...


Ben ils sont où les tiens au juste ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2006)




----------



## IceandFire (12 Avril 2006)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Ben ils sont où les tiens au juste ?



Ben écoutes ils sont très beaux, pour des pieds d'hommes, ya aucuns poils disgracieux :love: ....


----------



## r0m1 (12 Avril 2006)

bon, je me lance voili voilou mes petits petons....


----------



## JPTK (12 Avril 2006)

clampin a dit:
			
		

>




La classe ça s'explique pas :style:


----------



## JPTK (12 Avril 2006)

Galatée a dit:
			
		

> :rose:




Franchement j'adore les trucs petites fleurs et tout, les barrettes dans les cheveux, les couleurs, les cartables, les sucettes, les... oups pardon :rose: :rose: :rose: 

Mais là j'ai dit non, j'ai même refusé qu'on lui offre, je tiens à préserver un minimum notre sexualité et de la voir avec des pieds de casimir, moi je dis nan, le comble du ridicule, aussi sexy qu'un parapluie dans le cul, ça va pas être possible d'avoir autant de mauvais goût :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Avril 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> La classe ça s'explique pas :style:



Ce sont des charentaises belges ? Tu as les mêmes ? :love:


----------



## Galatée (12 Avril 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Franchement j'adore les trucs petites fleurs et tout, les barrettes dans les cheveux, les couleurs, les cartables, les sucettes, les... oups pardon :rose: :rose: :rose:
> 
> Mais là j'ai dit non, j'ai même refusé qu'on lui offre, je tiens à préserver un minimum notre sexualité et de la voir avec des pieds de casimir, moi je dis nan, le comble du ridicule, aussi sexy qu'un parapluie dans le cul, ça va pas être possible d'avoir autant de mauvais goût :rateau:



Parce que tu crois que je les mets pour de vrai ?    
On me les a offertes (_pour rire_). J'aime bien les chaussettes avec des orteils, mais curieusement j'aurai pas pris celles-là si j'avais eu le choix !

 :love:  :love:


----------



## JPTK (12 Avril 2006)

Galatée a dit:
			
		

> Parce que tu crois que je les mets pour de vrai ?
> On me les a offertes (_pour rire_). J'aime bien les chaussettes avec des orteils, mais curieusement j'aurai pas pris celles-là si j'avais eu le choix !
> 
> :love:  :love:




Oui mais ma copine les aurais mis tout le temps en lisant des livres en tailleur sur le canapé Ikéa qui va bien donc j'ai dit nan. :rateau: 

J'ai déjà échappé par je ne sais quel MIRACLE aux chaussons chauffants rose, alors depuis je suis sur le qui-vive.:mouais:


----------



## JPTK (12 Avril 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ce sont des charentaises belges ? Tu as les mêmes ? :love:



Non tu déconnes, à mes pieds ça ferait vulgaire :rateau:


----------



## ange_63 (12 Avril 2006)

Et voici ma petite contribution:


----------



## maiwen (12 Avril 2006)

je te conseille de te couvrir et de prendre gardes du corps et tout pour la prochaine aes  

 :love:


----------



## ange_63 (12 Avril 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je te conseille de te couvrir et de prendre gardes du corps et tout pour la prochaine aes
> 
> :love:



  Merci... :rose: :love:


----------



## r0m1 (13 Avril 2006)

Magnifique coup de pied de danseuse ange !!! :love:


----------



## WebOliver (13 Avril 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je te conseille de te couvrir et de prendre gardes du corps et tout pour la prochaine aes
> 
> :love:



C'est quand cette AES?  



... flûte je pourrais pas les croquer ces petits pieds...​


----------



## Stargazer (13 Avril 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> C'est quand cette AES?
> 
> 
> 
> ... flûte je pourrais pas les croquer ces petits pieds...​




T'as mis du temps à réagir toi ..


----------



## WebOliver (13 Avril 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> T'as mis du temps à réagir toi ..



_J'ai une vie en-dehors du forum©_


----------



## ange_63 (13 Avril 2006)

r0m1 a dit:
			
		

> Magnifique coup de pied de danseuse ange !!! :love:



Merci! Et pourtant j'ai jamais fait de danse!   
J'aurais peut être dû!


----------



## Grug (11 Août 2006)

remont&#233;e de sujet, en converses


----------



## imimi (11 Août 2006)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Des pieds _conversés_...


La rencontre des grands esprits... tout ça... tout ça...


----------



## Craquounette (18 Août 2006)

Un peu de couleur pour ne pas oublier l'&#233;t&#233;


----------



## jeromemac (20 Août 2006)

sur la plage à st raphael (83 - var )


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Août 2006)

Ici


----------



## jahrom (24 Août 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2006)

juste une vite fait avant de partir pour une new nuit blanche    
.....cette nuit j'etais en vol , ce soir je souffle quelques bougies  


donc pour revenir aux pieds , le mien au retour de l'ile Mahmya:love: :love: :love:


----------



## macmarco (29 Août 2006)

Allez, ma participation du bout du pied.


----------



## da capo (29 Août 2006)

*Droit devant​*

histoire de pas louper le coche.


----------



## La mouette (3 Septembre 2006)

Pieds ..


----------



## iNano (3 Septembre 2006)




----------



## joubichou (3 Septembre 2006)

voila le pied du Joubichou ,les pompes sont des "nepal extr&#232;mes de chez La Sportiva",je grimpe avec ce mod&#232;le depuis 10 ans,c'est indestructible


----------



## mado (5 Septembre 2006)

J'avance, enfin j'essaie. Parfois dans l'ombre, parfois dans la lumière, souvent dans le flou. Surtout depuis que mon apn a remplacé mon stylo..


----------



## jahrom (6 Septembre 2006)

Héhé sympa celle-ci, ou l'on voit un fan qui t'interpelle...


----------



## IceandFire (15 Septembre 2006)

My feets today on the road...


----------



## benkenobi (18 Septembre 2006)

macelene a dit:


> Tu as de grands pieds mon enfant...:rateau:    :love:



Moi aussi j'ai des grands pieds d'abord ! :rateau:


----------



## macmarco (18 Septembre 2006)




----------



## Craquounette (27 Septembre 2006)

L'automne arrive... La température baisse... Il est temps de ressortir ses chausettes


----------



## La mouette (27 Septembre 2006)

iPied socks


----------



## La mouette (27 Septembre 2006)

Pas envie de travailler ...


----------



## Aurélie85 (27 Septembre 2006)

Devinez lesquels sont les miens?


----------



## jugnin (28 Septembre 2006)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Devinez lesquels sont les miens?



Toi, je suis sûr que tu veux nous flouer.:mouais:  Mais on me la fait pas, j'opte pour le pied droit marron et le gauche noir.


----------



## mado (17 Octobre 2006)

Les jours se suivent. Ne se ressemblent pas.
Jeudi en cuissardes sous la pluie, Samedi dans mon paradis éphémère.


----------



## Grug (21 Octobre 2006)




----------



## WebOliver (23 Octobre 2006)




----------



## Craquounette (27 Octobre 2006)

Je vous ai dit que j'aimais bien le rouge ?  




:love:


----------



## dool (27 Octobre 2006)




----------



## root (29 Octobre 2006)

Qu'est-ce qu'on fait pas pour tuer l'temps en attendant le livreur...


----------



## GreenC4U (1 Novembre 2006)

Ma fille aussi prend son pied 
Voir la pièce jointe 12454


----------



## Aurélie85 (2 Novembre 2006)

Voilà les miens!


----------



## doudou83 (10 Novembre 2006)

Mes pieds se sont extasiés devant mon Imac


----------



## soget (10 Novembre 2006)

Allez, voilà les miens.


----------



## iNano (10 Novembre 2006)

Suffit de demander... 






Plutôt sexy, hein ?!


----------



## dool (13 Novembre 2006)




----------



## Melounette (24 Novembre 2006)

...et continue à porter tes tongues en toute circonstance !\o/




Avec ça, Barbie plage n'a qu'à bien se tenir, c'est top la classe pour aller chercher le pain le dimanche matin.:style:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2006)

voilà ce qu"elle m'a offert dimanche dernier la mamie d'un ami


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2006)

bon alors voici les miens décorés avé des tites fleurs:love: 

Voir la pièce jointe 12697


bon c'est flou mais j'étais en traction abdominale les petons en l'air dans mes rideaux:casse: :bebe:


----------



## IceandFire (28 Novembre 2006)

ma derni&#232;re paire en date...


----------



## benkenobi (7 Décembre 2006)

Je prends mon pied en automne au cours d'une ballade !






Ben oui, ici à Montpellier, l'automne commence à peine... ​


----------



## joubichou (7 Décembre 2006)




----------



## mado (12 Janvier 2007)

Méthode Coué. 
2007 c'est le pied.
 :mouais:


----------



## macaronique (10 Mars 2007)

J'ai pensé à ce fil lors de mes vacances vacances en Tunisie


----------



## lumai (10 Mars 2007)

J'aime bien mes nouveaux bas ray&#233;s !


----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Mars 2007)

Moi je suis pieds nus ce soir.




Ouais je sais, j'ai les doigts de pied over longs.
Quand j'étais petit, au gymnase après les cours de sport, je voulais jamais enlever mes chaussettes.
Mais maintenant j'assume.


----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Mars 2007)

D'ailleurs maintenant j'arrive à en retirer une certaine fierté.




Car ça me permet de faire super bien le mec qui a les doigts de pied en éventail.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2007)

Moi aussi j'ai h&#233;sit&#233; &#224; en parler car en fait je suis n&#233;e chauss&#233;e de basket taille 37. Autant vous dire que l'accouchement a &#233;t&#233; dur pour ma m&#232;re et mon enfance sem&#233; d'embuches. J'avais pas le droit de me baigner &#224; la pisicine puisque les chaussures &#233;taient interdites. On m'a refoul&#233; des discoth&#232;ques et pourtant je savais bien danser, d'autant plus que je suis une autruche unijambiste du pied gauche. Je me d&#233;place en fait en sautant &#224; cloche patte. J'&#233;tais hu&#233; sur les plages : une autruche en maillot de bain et chauss&#233;e d'une basket deux fois trop grande ! Et puis j'ai remont&#233; la pente, toute petite je me suis entra&#238;n&#233; dans mon garage des nuits durant et maintenant je suis championne du monde de marelle


----------



## mado (11 Mars 2007)

Je crois que j'aurai aucune chance avec la pantoufle de vair


----------



## IceandFire (1 Avril 2007)




----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Avril 2007)

Vends
Deux pieds droit taille 42
Peu utilisés
Carnet d'entretien à jour (factures)
Prix à débattre
Plaisantins s'abstenir



​


----------



## Irish whistle (6 Avril 2007)

aujourd'hui


----------



## Jec (7 Avril 2007)

Ben oui, passage obligé du touriste ..​


----------



## macinside (18 Avril 2007)

trouvez moi


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2007)

Sympas les dernières* contributions 


*depuis y'à fort fort longtemps


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2007)

dool a dit:


> RH&#244; lolo...&#244;, la pub que tu fais discr&#233;tooooosssss !!!!!    :love:



 Il se trouve que j'ai pris mon pied lors d'une s&#233;ance photo : m&#234;me pas le temps d'enlever les accessoires ! 


non mais ...


:love:


Je vois que mes premi&#232;res photos ne sont plus accessibles ... donc trois ans apr&#232;s un constat : encore toujours des ballerines





Et le m&#234;me plancher


----------



## mado (26 Avril 2007)

Ouais, y'a des choses auxquelles on est fidèle.


----------



## da capo (27 Avril 2007)




----------



## mado (8 Mai 2007)

M&#234;me s'il est pas facile de le prendre en ce moment 
(Debouts !)​


----------



## ange_63 (14 Mai 2007)

On les a demand&#233;s alors les voici
...


----------



## WebOliver (14 Mai 2007)

*Moi je m'&#233;pile les cannes avec ange63&#169;. Et mes gibaules... c'est la For&#234;t-Noire.**








* ouais enfin y a de la friche.


----------



## macaronique (25 Mai 2007)

J'ai trouvé cette photo en en cherchant une pour le topic "72h pour convaincre". J'ai bien pris mon pied ce jour là.  



​


----------



## wip (28 Mai 2007)

J'ai préféré prendre les deux 



​


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2007)

A quatre c'est encore mieux ...








Merci à ma brochette de brunettes :love:


----------



## IceandFire (29 Mai 2007)

crade la salle de concert, on peut not&#233; des taches suspectes de bi&#232;res et autres liquides... (mode EXperts CSI)


----------



## ange_63 (30 Mai 2007)




----------



## Melounette (31 Mai 2007)

Mon pied il fait porte-manteaux.





Avec le pied je vous mets de la cuisse de bretonne. Ooooh, bin ça fait bien son quintal, hein, ça vous fera des restes pour dimanche. Facile.
Edit : @Stargazer, c'était ça l'artillerie lourde gros ballot.​


----------



## IceandFire (31 Mai 2007)




----------



## Aurélie85 (9 Juin 2007)

je fais mumuse sur mon balcon.


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Juin 2007)




----------



## La mouette (14 Juin 2007)

My new shoes avec : Décapsuleur dans les semelles  






Non mais !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2007)




----------



## mado (15 Juin 2007)

Oui m'sieur 





​


----------



## da capo (15 Juin 2007)




----------



## cbbastopolo (16 Juin 2007)




----------



## cachou8723 (17 Juin 2007)

Mes ptis petons...Bon si vous reconnaissez pas ce est censé être un coeur c'est pas de ma faute!
J'ai pas fait cap esthétique!

Au passage je n'ai absolument rien contre les cap esthétiques..:love:


----------



## dool (18 Juin 2007)

Je sais, ça déjà été fait. Je ne joue pas l'originalité...mais ça fait tellement longtemps que mes pieds attendaient de se prendre mutuellement comme ça......:rose:


----------



## mamyblue (21 Juin 2007)

Merci ange c'est  sympa !!!

Comme tu as de grands pieds m&#232;re-grand...

Dit le mignon petit pied... :love:






Ils sont bizarre ces grand pieds :hein:   

​


----------



## Aurélie85 (9 Juillet 2007)

Vu la temp&#233;rature ext&#233;rieure, je sors l'artillerie lourde. ​


----------



## dool (9 Juillet 2007)

Est-ce que j'en ai les larmes aux yeux
Que nos mains ne tiennent plus ensemble
Moi aussi je tremble un peu
Est-ce que je ne vais plus attendre

Est-ce qu'on va reprendre la route,
Est-ce que nous sommes proches de la nuit
Est-ce que ce monde a le vertige
Est-ce qu'on sera un jour puni

Est-ce que je rampe comme un enfant
Est-ce que je n'ai plus de chemise
C'est le Bon Dieu camarade
C'est le Bon Dieu qui nous brise

Est-ce que rien ne peut s'oublier
Puisqu'il faut qu'il y ait une justice
Je suis né dans cette caravane
Et nous partons allez viens
Allez viens

Et parce que ma peau est la seule que j'ai
Que bientôt mes os seront dans le vent
Je suis né dans cette caravane
Et nous partons allez viens
Allez viens​


----------



## macaronique (9 Juillet 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Vu la température extérieure, je sors l'artillerie lourde. ​


Il fait un peu froid ici aussi.


----------



## mamyblue (10 Juillet 2007)

Ca c'est le pied à :mouais:   ​ 


 
​


----------



## Chang (10 Juillet 2007)

macaronique a dit:


> Il fait un peu froid ici aussi.




 Mais vous habitez ou pour vous couvrir les petons a ce point la ???


----------



## Grug (10 Juillet 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2007)

Même pas froid...


----------



## Melounette (24 Juillet 2007)

Le soir, quand on plonge les pieds dans la piscine, ça fait des chaussettes.






Et c'est super la classe.​


----------



## mademoisellecha (25 Juillet 2007)

La dolce vita :love:



​


----------



## jugnin (25 Juillet 2007)

_La mierda vida:love: _


----------



## dool (27 Juillet 2007)

Moi aussi je peux prendre mon pied dans une piscine !!!  
_Ne vous trompez pas, cherchez bien _


----------



## Aurélie85 (3 Août 2007)

*N'est-il pas m&#226;&#226;&#226;&#226;&#226;&#226;&#226;gnifique?*​


----------



## da capo (4 Août 2007)




----------



## dool (5 Août 2007)

****** toi-même Starmac !!!!  :love: 

Et puis moi aussi je peux avoir les doigts de pieds en éventail !!!


----------



## ange_63 (6 Août 2007)

​


----------



## teo (8 Août 2007)

​


----------



## Grug (10 Août 2007)




----------



## mademoisellecha (10 Août 2007)

Dire qu'il y a des filles qui ont un réveil normal!!
Quel ennui 





Je ne changerais le mien pour rien au monde  :love: .

​


----------



## mamyblue (11 Août 2007)

​


----------



## Aurélie85 (20 Août 2007)

Cette photo me fait beaucoup rire, on dirait que j'ai les pieds vissés à l'envers!


----------



## manulemafatais (24 Août 2007)

Autoportrait (version pieds) avec chats malgaches suite


----------



## WebOliver (26 Août 2007)




----------



## JPTK (26 Août 2007)




----------



## wip (27 Août 2007)

​


----------



## lalsaco (27 Août 2007)

Souvenir de vacance


----------



## jugnin (27 Août 2007)

lalsaco a dit:


> C'est bien des traces de dents, mais mon avatar n'y est pour rien. La coupable, c'est la roue dent&#233;e du p&#233;dalier



Alors il va falloir songer &#224; euthanasier ton v&#233;lo. Et faire un d&#233;pistage pour la rage, on sait jamais.

*****
_Un pied en Italie. Un seul._
****


----------



## jugnin (29 Août 2007)

L'autre était là, satisfait :





_Ouais, sinon, je suis super souple._​


----------



## elKBron (2 Septembre 2007)

et les pieds dans les chausses 



​


----------



## El_ChiCo (3 Septembre 2007)




----------



## maiwen (3 Septembre 2007)

moi aussi j'en ai à rayures


----------



## rizoto (3 Septembre 2007)




----------



## doudou83 (4 Septembre 2007)

*Aujourd'hui.....marche au programme !*




​


----------



## stephaaanie (5 Septembre 2007)

:rateau:


----------



## mamyblue (5 Septembre 2007)

Chaussons trop grand pour mes pieds  la dame qui tricote ces chaussons à 99 ans, elle fait aussi la couture et tout ça sans lunettes  :love:


----------



## Chang (8 Septembre 2007)

Je me faisais vraiment, mais alors vraiment ch... au taf, du coup voila mes pieds !!


----------



## cachou8723 (8 Septembre 2007)




----------



## jugnin (12 Septembre 2007)

stephaaanie a dit:


> :rateau:



Je proteste. Cette scène a été fabriquée de toutes pièces, dans l'unique but de nuire à ma réputation d'acrobate accompli.


----------



## Melounette (14 Septembre 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Rhââââââ l'aut' hé! Mais c'est le livarot qui dit au camembert "tu pues"...


Que nenni môssieur, on dit : "C'est la marmite qui dit au Chaudron qu'elle a le c*ul sale". Si je puis me permettre. Et sachez, mon jeune ami...euh...mon vieil...grmmpf...vieux prout, que je fais fi de vos insinuations diverses et variées à travers le forum quand à mon pseudo alcoolisme. Je fais comme tout le monde, je bois un ch'tiot coup de temps en temps, sauf que je ne suis pas discrète.:rateau:Alors forcément, on s'empresse de tirer des conclusions hâtives, peu glorieuses pour vôtre petite personne.
Si vous continuez vos allégories...gations...vos trucs-là, je vous donnerais rendez-vous dès potron-minet dans la prairie de Macgé afin de tirer ça au clair à coup de jarretelles, pics à bigorneaux et ceinture en lacets de cuir de chez Achemémème.
Je vous laisserais le choix des armes, je sais agir avec élégance, môa.:style:





Sur ce, j'voulais poster ma chose, moué.






Rentrée théâtrale. On a mis une grosse flèche pour trouver la machine à café rapidement le matin. Ca marche bien à condition qu'on arrive à ouvrir les yeux. Spa gagné.:sleep:​


----------



## alèm (15 Septembre 2007)

_d&#233;j&#224; post&#233; ailleurs&#8230;

Pointe St-Mathieu, l'un des bouts du monde du Finist&#232;re&#8230; (qui voit Ouessant tout &#231;a&#8230; )





_


----------



## doudou83 (15 Septembre 2007)

*Apéro hier soir en bord de mer au soleil couchant  





*​


----------



## Aurélie85 (15 Septembre 2007)

J-4!!! Ils trepignent d'impatience de reprendre le chemin de l'&#233;cole!


----------



## mamyblue (21 Septembre 2007)




----------



## sundance (24 Septembre 2007)




----------



## kisbizz (4 Octobre 2007)

l'hiver commence , les bottes aussi    







_ps: plus le temp de "trafiquer" , foto brute de brute......je ferai mieux la prochaine fois _


----------



## kisbizz (8 Octobre 2007)

promis la prochaine fois sera des ballerines.....mais sans le tutu


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2007)

kisbizz a dit:


> promis la prochaine fois sera des ballerines.....mais sans le tutu



Ha toi


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2007)

kisbizz a dit:


> comme cela , a vue d'oeil ......je dirais pointure 41



42 très chère. 42 à cette heure ci. Beaucoup plus le matin


----------



## manulemafatais (8 Octobre 2007)

Je prend mon pied :rateau: (au dessus de Cham)


----------



## mado (9 Octobre 2007)

​


----------



## tremendus (11 Octobre 2007)

Contraste serait le nom de ma photo...
(en même temps c'est Avril à Pescara et plutôt 15°C)


----------



## kisbizz (12 Octobre 2007)

finalment je vais le faire : enlever les 2 dernieres photos



effectivement ces chaussettes ne sont pas sexi et alors? 

il faut a chaque fois poster des bottes ou des escarpin prada? 
des bas excitants , des pieds "suggestif" ? 

et l'humour dans tout cela ?
on est quand m&#234;me pas penthause ici !!!




.....et puis le livre ....j'ai aussi la version d&#233;di&#233; aux  femmes et  aussi "l'homme et son plaisir" avec la version "la femme et son plaisir" .....cela a et&#233; un cadeaux mouais: ) :
je ne sais pas si ces livres sont interessants , mes lectures portent sur autre chose mais si vous les voulez donne moi l'adresse j'en fera a mon tour cadeau !!!


----------



## Zyrol (13 Octobre 2007)




----------



## benkenobi (25 Octobre 2007)

​


----------



## ScubaARM (25 Octobre 2007)

La prochaine fois, je vous mets les avanti quatro (la super classe).



​


----------



## kisbizz (26 Octobre 2007)




----------



## cachou8723 (28 Octobre 2007)

00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000:love::love:


----------



## .Steff (29 Octobre 2007)

Même pas fait exprès de prendre cette photo. Comme quoi des fois...


----------



## ScubaARM (7 Novembre 2007)

Spéciale dédicace à Kisbizz



​


----------



## manulemafatais (7 Novembre 2007)

moi c'est les zébus qu'ils atirent mes pieds...


----------



## Nephou (7 Novembre 2007)

Je me demande si je ne vais pas fermer le sujet
_
confere ce site
_


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Novembre 2007)

Nephou a dit:


> Je me demande si je ne vais pas fermer le sujet
> _
> confere ce site
> _



Rhaaa ! C'est du plagiat p&#251;r et simple, faut que Benjamin leur fasse un proc&#232;s (avec demande cons&#233;quente de dommages et int&#233;r&#234;ts, qu'on puisse enfin avoir nos BMW Z3 de service)


----------



## Aurélie85 (7 Novembre 2007)

C'est fou comme un pied peut être sexy. :love: 

Ou pas. :sick: 

J'ai maté un peu les pieds des "autres" là-bas. Les "nôtres" sont bien mieux.


----------



## ScubaARM (7 Novembre 2007)

Vous parlez beaucoup mais toujours pas de pieds 
C'est pas bien çà:rateau: 



​


----------



## jpmiss (8 Novembre 2007)

Nephou a dit:


> Je me demande si je ne vais pas fermer le sujet
> _
> confere ce site
> _





benkenobi a dit:


> T'as la même chose avec d'autres parties du corps ? Si oui je veux bien le lien... :rose: :love:





Pascal 77 a dit:


> Alors, nous avons :
> 
> - L'oreille gauche
> - l'annuaire droit
> ...



Le polype du colon transverse


----------



## Aurélie85 (10 Novembre 2007)

Sindan&#225;ri&#235;;4471054 a dit:
			
		

> on est bien dans le sujet



Tout &#224; fait. Je dirais m&#234;me plus: comme d'habitude.  



ScubaARM a dit:


> A part le mien envelopp&#233; dans la fabuleuse avanti quatro de mares, je n'en vois pas beaucoup sur cette page :rateau:
> Faudrait passer aux actes



Oui sgnieur. 

Hier, j'ai essay&#233; de me couper les pieds. J'ai pas r&#233;ussi. Je vais aller &#224; la boucherie m'acheter un couteau plus tranchant.


----------



## Sindanárië (10 Novembre 2007)

​ 


​


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Novembre 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> excusez le , il fallait lire maquis.Parceque polype vient de polyphonie si vous voyez ce que je veux dire.





Sindanárië a dit:


> mais non, tout le monde sait que la corse est un cailloux mort, avec juste quelques chèvres dessus





Sindanárië a dit:


> Ben j'y peux rien, c'est un modo qui m'as dit que Patoch' etait une chèvre



*DVC!!! *

   






Alors les muges ?... On joue les grandes bouches quand Onc' PATOCH' n'est pas là ?...
Tst tst tst ; c'est paaaaaas bien ça!...


----------



## Nephou (11 Novembre 2007)

r&#233;vision al&#232;m&#8217;s touch en cours





			
				vbulletin a dit:
			
		

> Vous &#234;tes limit&#233; &#224; l'utilisation de 400 message(s).



rh&#226;&#226;&#226;&#226;&#226;&#226;&#226;&#226; (long cri de d&#233;sespoir)


----------



## Nephou (12 Novembre 2007)

_allez, cest ouvert
_


----------



## mado (27 Novembre 2007)

​


----------



## macaronique (2 Décembre 2007)




----------



## Craquounette (6 Décembre 2007)

_ce n'est pas le 6 décembre tous les jours _


----------



## jeanba3000 (8 Décembre 2007)

Hello les gens !

Je viens de retrouver par hasard un ptit truc léger, je vous invite à cliquer sur la vignette ci-dessous...  





Le massacre qui sert de bande son est perpétré par le Golem, le Grand Orchestre de l'Élysée Montmartre, qui est à Paname ce qu'est le baloche du 14 juillet à la plouquie profonde, sauf qu'ici c'est le 14 juillet toutes les quinzaines de l'année


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Décembre 2007)

jeanba3000 a dit:


> Hello les gens !
> 
> Je viens de retrouver par hasard un ptit truc léger, je vous invite à cliquer sur la vignette ci-dessous...
> 
> ...



Il déçoit jamais lui...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2007)

c'est vrai que pour prendre son pied... Ca va sonny? fait beau chez toi? ici c'est moche.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2007)

Dire que je me retenais de poster dans ce fil depuis ses débuts, tout complexé que j'étais par mes pieds, alors qu'en fait on peut très bien mettre des pieds d'illustres inconnus peut-être même déjà morts&#8230; :affraid: Mais quel temps perdu, gâché inutilement... Pff.

Allez.
Je me lance


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> Dire que je me retenais de poster dans ce fil depuis ses débuts, tout complexé que j'étais par mes pieds, alors qu'en fait on peut très bien mettre des pieds d'illustres inconnus peut-être même déjà mort&#8230; Mais quel temps perdu, gâché inutilement... Pff.
> 
> Allez.
> Je me lance
> ...



pas facile à faire. Bravo 

Sinon, t'as pensé à consulter? il semble que tes griffes aient des problêmes.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2007)

Relis bien 
Ce ne sont pas mes griffes. Je suis un être humain d'ailleurs  J'en profite pour rappeler que je n'ai pas de griffes 












:mouais:
Mets une photo de pied au lieu de foutre le bordel&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> Relis bien
> Ce ne sont pas mes griffes. Je suis un être humain d'ailleurs  J'en profite pour rappeler que je n'ai pas de griffes



roohh, mon pôv.

Y ton coupé les griffes ces sagouins. Je savais que modo chez MacG c'était un ça sert d'os mais quand même.


----------



## manulemafatais (12 Décembre 2007)

T'as raison, faut se lancer


----------



## ScubaARM (12 Décembre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> Dire que je me retenais de poster dans ce fil depuis ses débuts, tout complexé que j'étais par mes pieds, alors qu'en fait on peut très bien mettre des pieds d'illustres inconnus peut-être même déjà morts :affraid: Mais quel temps perdu, gâché inutilement... Pff.
> 
> Allez.
> Je me lance



Avant :



​


----------



## sundance (18 Décembre 2007)




----------



## doudou83 (18 Décembre 2007)

Ohhhhh yes !!!!!! sympa les pieds   :love:


----------



## mademoisellecha (22 Décembre 2007)

_Carnivalse 

_ 

​


----------



## mado (24 Janvier 2008)

​


----------



## Sindanárië (24 Janvier 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Relis bien
> Ce ne sont pas mes griffes. Je suis un être humain d'ailleurs  J'en profite pour rappeler que je n'ai pas de griffes
> 
> 
> ...


c'est connu qu'il n'y a pas de pied à une jambe de bois, une roulette à la rigueur... Pauvre vieux vas... mais sympa ta collec


----------



## cachou8723 (27 Janvier 2008)




----------



## lumai (26 Mars 2008)




----------



## Craquounette (4 Mai 2008)




----------



## maiwen (5 Mai 2008)




----------



## bcommeberenice (5 Mai 2008)

​


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2008)

Une pomme de douche gréffée à la place du pied gauche ?
C'est original.

Pas très pratique, peut-être, mais...
... original.


----------



## bcommeberenice (5 Mai 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Une pomme de douche gréffée à la place du pied gauche ?
> C'est original.
> 
> Pas très pratique, peut-être, mais...
> ... original.



J'ai quelques difficultés à me chausser effectivement!


----------



## kisbizz (5 Mai 2008)




----------



## bcommeberenice (5 Mai 2008)

Il manque trois doigts de pied!!


----------



## La mouette (5 Mai 2008)




----------



## La mouette (5 Mai 2008)

qui a pris mes chaussettes grease


----------



## Captain_X (5 Mai 2008)

c'est sympa de faire partager vos mycoses


----------



## tirhum (5 Mai 2008)

Captain_X a dit:


> c'est sympa de faire partager vos mycoses


Ouais !...
Pendant que d'autres bossent !...


----------



## Captain_X (5 Mai 2008)

quelle indéscence, je m'offusque


----------



## tirhum (5 Mai 2008)

Captain_X a dit:


> quelle indéscence, je m'offusque


Et encore j'ai des chaussettes...
Je me ronge les ongles des pieds.... 
Les mains aussi, d'ailleurs !...


----------



## aCLR (12 Mai 2008)

Farniente devant les grillades du soir !




​


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2008)

Poster comme un pied !


----------



## bobbynountchak (19 Mai 2008)

Ah tiens, ça c'est amusant, moi je voulais faire "poster comme une teub".


----------



## benkenobi (19 Mai 2008)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ah tiens, ça c'est amusant, moi je voulais faire "poster comme une teub".



Ah non, ça suffit les fils qui puent !!


----------



## Captain_X (21 Mai 2008)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ah tiens, ça c'est amusant, moi je voulais faire "poster comme une teub".



t'as un objectif macro ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Mai 2008)

J'étais étonné que personne ne la fasse avant.
Vous avez vieilli les mecs.


----------



## jahrom (21 Mai 2008)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> J'étais étonné que personne ne la fasse avant.
> Vous avez vieilli les mecs.



Moi j'ose plus faire mon Bigard, ça m'a couté 3 mois de ban


----------



## Chang (21 Mai 2008)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ah tiens, ça c'est amusant, moi je voulais faire "poster comme une teub".



Apres Penisbook  tu veux nous sortir un fil "postez vos bijoux de famille" ? 

:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2008)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ah tiens, ça c'est amusant, moi je voulais faire "poster comme une teub".


 
Des photos de gland ?

Voyons, mon blorkounet, mais tu as déjà "Autoportrait"  !


----------



## doudou83 (17 Juin 2008)

*Les bottes de nos anciens  





*​


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Juin 2008)

doudou83 a dit:


> *Les bottes de nos anciens
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et tu trouves sabot ça beau ?


----------



## WebOliver (17 Juin 2008)




----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Juin 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


>



Tiens, ils ous ont enfin installé la mer, en Suisse ? :rateau:


----------



## bcommeberenice (17 Juin 2008)




----------



## asseb (21 Juin 2008)

Un journée à la côte


----------



## Melounette (23 Juin 2008)

Ce jour-là, on tuait des playmobils. Enfin sauf le chevalier noir, passque le chevalier noir il est trop classe...enfin sans la bave. Et elle a mis son p'tit pied dans le mien. Forcément, j'ai fondu, bêtement. Vive les hormones féminines.:mouais:
Alors oui, ma nièce a un pitain de mollet, accompagné de sacrés cuissots, de bras énormes, elle a même plus de nénés que moi. Mais comme disait mon grand-père : "Une bretonne, ça doit remplir la main d'un honnête homme". Mouais...rendu à ce niveau, moi je dis que l'honnête homme c'est le géant vert. Minimum.​


----------



## Melounette (30 Juin 2008)

​


----------



## WebOliver (1 Juillet 2008)




----------



## mamyblue (4 Juillet 2008)

​


----------



## Grug (13 Juillet 2008)

​


----------



## wip (21 Juillet 2008)

Dans le "parking" des iles de Lerins...



​


----------



## mamyblue (27 Juillet 2008)

​


----------



## cyp (4 Août 2008)




----------



## LeConcombreMaske (5 Août 2008)

Bon, moi promis, dès que ma mycose est guérie, je vous montre mes pieds...  :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2008)

mycose toujours.


----------



## mado (5 Août 2008)

Je fais beaucoup de photos de moi. Et encore vous ne les voyez pas toutes ! Pourtant, et je peux produire au moins un témoin qui vous semblera au dessus de tout soupçon, je déteste me voir en image. En fait je déteste me voir sur les images des autres je crois.. Parce que moi, je choisis. Selon mes critères d'_esthétisme_ certes, mais pas seulement. J'ai besoin qu'elles "disent" quelque chose. Au moins à moi  Qu'elles expriment, qu'elles matérialisent, qu'elles traduisent, qu'elles exorcisent, etc, etc, quelque chose que je ne sais plus dire en mots. Les mots me font souvent mal désormais. C'est vrai pour les Ap mais pas seulement, et j'aime bien les réactions privées de certain(e)s d'entre vous quand ils ont senti la dimension pas seulement visuelle d'un cliché, plus ou moins réussi techniquement 

Bref, je ne sais pas trop pourquoi j'avais envie de dire tout ça ici ce soir, mais en tous cas j'ai fait cette photo il y a 2 ou 3 jours. Sans savoir ? C'est bien là ma question.. Sans savoir qu'elle trouverait un sens crucial pour moi aujourd'hui ? Ou parce que c'était là, dans une forme d'inconscient photographique ?!

J'ai peur d'avoir beaucoup de choses à _dire, à sortir, _en ce moment..







​


----------



## Grug (6 Août 2008)




----------



## ScubaARM (12 Août 2008)

Quand je pense que c'est là que j'aurai pu flinguer à tous va





​


----------



## macinside (11 Avril 2009)

dire qu'une vague a fait ça il y a 400 millions d'années :mouais:


----------



## WebOliver (11 Avril 2009)

macinside a dit:


> dire qu'une vague a fait ça il y a 400 millions d'années :mouais:



La braguette ouverte j'aurais dit 27 ans environ.  Tu exagères toujours tout Mackie.


----------



## macinside (11 Avril 2009)

elle etait pas ouverte


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2009)

Mouai, c'est juste que t'es tout dur.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2009)

Les chaussons de pépé


----------



## Grug (26 Avril 2009)




----------



## bcommeberenice (26 Avril 2009)

​


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2009)




----------



## sevensword7 (29 Avril 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


>


 
OUlala ta pris la photo pendant que t'étais en Garde à vue ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2009)

Si on veut ma maison c'est un peu une prison ...


----------



## sevensword7 (29 Avril 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Si on veut ma maison c'est un peu une prison ...


 
Mdr à chaque fois que tu rentre chez tu dois enlevé ta ceinture tes lacets ton bracelet 

c'est ça ???


----------



## ScubaARM (30 Avril 2009)

​


----------



## r0m1 (30 Avril 2009)

ScubaARM a dit:


> ​



trouduc' !!!!


----------



## ScubaARM (30 Avril 2009)




----------



## Romuald (30 Avril 2009)

ScubaARM a dit:


> photo de pieds qui portent des tongs en permanence même que ça se voit​



'foiré


----------



## ScubaARM (2 Mai 2009)

re


----------



## mado (5 Mai 2009)




----------



## jahrom (8 Mai 2009)




----------



## DeepDark (10 Mai 2009)

​


----------



## sevensword7 (19 Mai 2009)

r0m1 a dit:


> trouduc' !!!!



La photo que tu as prise ? n'était-ce pas sur une plage mauricienne ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h40 ----------




ScubaARM a dit:


> ​




La photo que tu as prise ? n'était-ce pas sur une plage mauricienne ?


----------



## manulemafatais (25 Mai 2009)

Y'avait longtemps :rateau:


----------



## Lalla (25 Mai 2009)

AVANT (22 février)







APRES (15 mai)






​


----------



## NightWalker (26 Mai 2009)




----------



## dofre b (26 Mai 2009)

il y a encore de la neige chez moi pour vous rafraichir  .


----------



## missou (9 Juin 2009)

Dans les dunes du Sahara ! Si vous êtes curieux et voulez voir d'autres photos


----------



## DeepDark (3 Août 2009)

Un barrage
Deux photos
Et puis du laisser-aller​


----------



## petitchaperonrouge (14 Août 2009)

​


----------



## chandler_jf (15 Août 2009)




----------



## jahrom (15 Août 2009)




----------



## Grug (19 Août 2009)




----------



## mado (26 Août 2009)

Sur un 805 qui dodeline.
En voyage prénuptial p)

Dolce vita et courses sinueuses.
Mélange détonant.
Rencontres.

Oui c'était bien, c'était riche (et pas seulement en calories..).





​








_Bon, je vous laisse, je vais retrouver mes "vrais" amis_   :love:
Pfffff.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2009)

C'est flou.


----------



## mado (26 Août 2009)

La faute au conducteur sûrement.

Ou alors t'as encore perdu tes lunettes.


----------



## maiwen (26 Août 2009)

c'est vrai que moi aussi j'en ai des pieds  



​


----------



## yvos (1 Septembre 2009)




----------



## WebOliver (1 Septembre 2009)

Très originales les schlapettes&#8230;


----------



## yvos (1 Septembre 2009)

Pure classe :style:





:rose:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Septembre 2009)

Tatanes de pumataghju bobo!


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Très originales les schlapettes



C'est quand tu prends un abonnement de 2 ans à libé.


----------



## yvos (2 Septembre 2009)

elles ne sont ni équitables ni biodégradables 



Ni confortables d'ailleurs


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Septembre 2009)

On comprend mieux l'attirance soudaine pour le vide


----------



## yvos (2 Septembre 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> On comprend mieux l'attirance soudaine pour le vide



et encore, j'ai recadré parce qu'on voyait ma petite bedaine houblonesque sur l'original


----------



## mado (9 Novembre 2009)

​


----------



## Grug (11 Novembre 2009)




----------



## Bassman (11 Novembre 2009)

Oh mon Doc ! :affraid:


Mais ça se vend encore des chaussettes comme ça ? :affraid:


----------



## maiwen (11 Novembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Mais ça se vend encore des chaussettes comme ça ? :affraid:


elles sont très bien ses chaussettes 





​


----------



## boodou (11 Novembre 2009)

maiwen a dit:


> elles sont très bien ses chaussettes
> 
> ​



Disons que  c'est pas le même registre que mado


----------



## maiwen (11 Novembre 2009)

boodou a dit:


> Disons que  c'est pas le même registre que mado



peut-être y a t-il besoin de n'avoir qu'une mado :love:

cela dit, j'ai eu envie d'essayer quelque chose 



​


----------



## DarkMoineau (11 Novembre 2009)

Qu'est ce que c'est ce topic? Tarantino serait-il sur ce forum? Sinon j'ai lu que la première et les deux dernières pages mais mention spéciale à Mado & maiwen


----------



## Lalla (30 Novembre 2009)

_*Dernier vert...*_






​


----------



## Grug (15 Décembre 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2009)




----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Décembre 2009)

T'as écrasé la boiboite avec tes 'tites Doc®, chéri ?...


----------



## DarkMoineau (15 Décembre 2009)

C'est vrai que les Doc ça fait féminin, non?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Décembre 2009)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> C'est vrai que les Doc ça fait féminin, non?


Portées par des petits cons, oui... :style:
De plus, un produit galvaudé par la masse... Payer une petite fortune pour des machins fabriqués en Asie avec des cuirs de merde... 

Pour le même prix, achetez-vous une bonne paire de Loake®. Ça reste du fait main made in England... :style:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> T'as écrasé la boiboite avec tes 'tites Doc®, chéri ?...







Ouaip. J'avais pas de tête de con sous l' pied.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Décembre 2009)

wormeyes a dit:


> Ouaip. J'avais pas de tête de con sous l' pied.



Pour la tête de con, faut de la paraboot, Darling... Tes tatanes sont un peu légères...


----------



## DarkMoineau (15 Décembre 2009)

Bah toutes les Docs que j'ai vu étaient aux pieds de demoiselles.

Après je saurais pas dire si les originelles étaient mieux mais bon y a pire question qualité quand même


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Décembre 2009)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> y'a pire question qualité quand même


Pour ce prix là ?... Baisse ton froc...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Pour la tête de con, faut de la paraboot, Darling... Tes tatanes sont un peu légères...





Légères certes, mais cirées.


J'ai toujours mis un point d'honneur à travailler proprement.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Décembre 2009)

wormeyes a dit:


> Légères certes, mais cirées.
> 
> 
> J'ai toujours mis un point d'honneur à travailler proprement.



C'est à cela que l'on reconnaît l'homme de goût...


----------



## DarkMoineau (15 Décembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Pour ce prix là ?... Baisse ton froc...



J'ai jamais regardé le prix donc....

Mais comparé aux Converse qui tiennent quelques mois et prennent l'eau, c'est toujours mieux....


----------



## mado (15 Décembre 2009)

​


----------



## macinside (15 Décembre 2009)

wormeyes a dit:


>



Converse


----------



## DarkMoineau (15 Décembre 2009)

mado a dit:


> ​



C'est peut-être que Eram mais tu les portes avec classe :rose::love::rose:

PS Macinside: oh la jolie boule de poile


----------



## Craquounette (16 Décembre 2009)

macinside a dit:


> Converse et chaton



BackCat s'est réincarné ? :mouais:


----------



## macinside (18 Décembre 2009)

Craquounette a dit:


> BackCat s'est réincarné ? :mouais:



vu comment il griffe et mord c'est possible


----------



## anntraxh (19 Décembre 2009)

Nettement moins "hot" que les bas résilles, mais aussi plus chaudes, les chaussettes en laines   (tricotées main, of course !) :love:




​


----------



## DarkMoineau (21 Décembre 2009)

C'est sur, c'est pas Mado


----------



## anntraxh (21 Décembre 2009)

certes, n'est pas Mado qui veut 
Mais je crois qu'elle ne désavouerait pas ce petit modèle, réalisés en soie noire bien sûr !


----------



## tirhum (21 Décembre 2009)

"Intéressant"...


----------



## DarkMoineau (21 Décembre 2009)

Très intéressant même


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Décembre 2009)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> C'est sur, c'est pas Mado



T'as le moineau tout dur quand t'en parles, hein...


----------



## DarkMoineau (24 Décembre 2009)

C'est petit ça


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Décembre 2009)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> C'est petit ça



Fais voir... 
...
... 
Ah ouais, quand même...  :rateau:


----------



## DarkMoineau (26 Décembre 2009)

Je parlais de tes remarques..... 

Sauvez moi de Patochman. Mado si possible


----------



## yvos (2 Janvier 2010)




----------



## mado (31 Janvier 2010)

​


----------



## DarkMoineau (31 Janvier 2010)

Encore une magnifique photo du très zolie pied de Mado


----------



## jahrom (26 Avril 2010)

​


----------



## Pouasson (26 Avril 2010)

Haha, le fil...


----------



## maiwen (26 Avril 2010)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## DarkMoineau (26 Avril 2010)

Jolis petons !

Faudrait que je vous fasse une photo d'ailleurs ^^


----------



## Craquounette (13 Juillet 2010)

​ 







_Elle est pas belle la vie ?_​


----------



## mado (15 Mars 2011)

​


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Mai 2011)

​


----------



## macinside (3 Septembre 2011)




----------



## Nouvoul (3 Septembre 2011)

Pas vraiment dans le sujet, mais le pied quand même 
(Et sans doute déjà posté ici ou là)
http://www.6nema.com/dharamsala/court-metrage/une_histoire_de_pieds-407


----------



## mado (19 Décembre 2011)

​


----------



## Modern__Thing (20 Décembre 2011)

My happy feet at work  :love:


----------



## jahrom (5 Janvier 2012)




----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2012)




----------



## bobbynountchak (5 Janvier 2012)

:mouais:


----------



## da capo (5 Janvier 2012)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> :mouais:





je sais : c'est désespérant.


----------



## bobbynountchak (5 Janvier 2012)

faudrait ouvrir un fil dans la salle  de jeux : "postez des photos de pieds". 

la ça collerait peut-être...


----------



## gKatarn (5 Janvier 2012)

On l'a échappé belle dans pvbpvbpvpvbpbvvbvbpppvbvpbv


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2012)

Sur tous les posts je ne vois que des pieds, vos pieds. Mes pieds ...


----------



## bobbynountchak (6 Janvier 2012)

Tu vois les pieds des posteurs, pris en photo par eux-même. 
C'est d'ailleurs du au titre si tu fais l'effort de le lire : prenez votre pied. 

Forcément, poster des photos de pieds anonymes trouvées sur le web, il y a tout de suite beaucoup moins d'intérêt. 

Trop compliqué?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2012)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Tu vois les pieds des posteurs, pris en photo par eux-même.
> C'est d'ailleurs du au titre si tu fais l'effort de le lire : prenez votre pied.
> 
> Forcément, poster des photos de pieds anonymes trouvées sur le web, il y a tout de suite beaucoup moins d'intérêt.
> ...



Nan!!!

Tu vois juste, après avoir été lire le premier post, j'ai corrigé le tir. 

Reste *qu'on peut aider* les gens qui partent sur la fausse voie ... d'autres ont apprécié, vu les disco reçu (marrant, etc. ...)

Cette remarque vaut pour tous les farceurs, critiqueurs de service  sans rancune


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (6 Janvier 2012)

xondousan a dit:


> [...] vu les disco reçu (marrant, etc. ...)
> [...]



'tain mais ça vire à l'obsession... et avec le culot de vouloir faire croire que ce point n'est pas important...

mais filez-lui Bengilli si ya que ça pour le calmer le soupe au lait là...
pfff

:sleep:



note pour les modos : désolé :rose: zavez ka m'virer dlà


----------



## da capo (6 Janvier 2012)

Etoile d'araignee a dit:


> note pour les modos : désolé :rose: zavez ka m'virer dlà



Pas avant qu'on ait vu tes pieds !

Naméo !


----------



## Nephou (6 Janvier 2012)

les pieds, les pieds, les pieds !


----------



## da capo (6 Janvier 2012)

da capo a dit:


> Pas avant qu'on ait vu tes pieds !



On me fait savoir que ce n'est pas bien de réclamer, mais



Etoile d'araignee a dit:


> "Pour vivre heureux, vivons cachés." Jean-Pierre Claris de Florian



Elle va pas continuer impunément à nous cacher les pieds, c'te 'toile !


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (6 Janvier 2012)

bon, jme tape la honte, jviens de vérifier l'expression 'soupe au lait', et c'est pas du tout ce que je voulais dire :rateau:
'fin sspas grave, chui sûre qu'on me comprend... non ?









quoi, elle est pas belle ma cafetière ?


----------



## Fìx (6 Janvier 2012)

J'préfère le gauche que le droit! :love:


C'est qui à droite?!!!


----------



## Toum'aï (6 Janvier 2012)

Fix, aux pieds !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2012)

Prendre son pied peut également dire 





> Plus généralement :
> Prendre un grand plaisir en pratiquant une activité passion ou en découvrant les joies d'une nouvelle activité.


 Prenez votre pied 

je sors


----------



## bobbynountchak (7 Janvier 2012)

xondousan a dit:


> Prendre son pied peut également dire : etc etc...



Ah dis donc hé merci, je savais pas du tout!


----------



## da capo (7 Janvier 2012)




----------



## Nephou (27 Février 2012)

33 &#8211; 2 par Nephou, via Flickr​


----------



## ziommm (27 Février 2012)




----------



## TiteLine (28 Février 2012)




----------



## boodou (22 Avril 2012)




----------



## TiteLine (4 Juin 2012)

L'ombre donne l'impression que le vernis a dégouliné ... ou que j'ai reçu le pot de fleurs sur le pied


----------



## Arlequin (15 Juin 2013)




----------



## Arlequin (19 Août 2013)

beuh ... marche pas le lien flickr


----------



## aCLR (19 Août 2013)

flickr saimal !


----------



## Arlequin (19 Août 2013)

aCLR a dit:


> flickr saimal !



ah 

euh 

bon, d'accord


----------



## fanougym (19 Août 2013)




----------



## Powerdom (21 Août 2013)

T'ain les mois d'août au boulot c'est la mort 

hier j'ai passé une grande règle sous mon meuble pour faire la poussière...


----------



## dool (24 Août 2013)




----------



## dool (26 Août 2013)




----------



## Ed_the_Head (19 Septembre 2013)

Flûte, je suis cul de jatte.


----------

